# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Highspeed 4

## Apostolos

Ας ξεκινήσουμε το θέμα για το φοβερό αυτό ταχύπλοο!

----------


## jumpman

To Highspeed 4 vrisketai sthn Eleusina.

----------


## Νaval22

Σήμερα το highspeed 4 περιστράφηκε γύρω απο τον άξονα του και έδεσε όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο γιατί άραγε?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4016

----------


## jumpman

Αυτή τη στιγμή το Highspeed 4 κάνει trials και έχει πιάσει 38.8 κόμβους.

----------


## sdiama

> Αυτή τη στιγμή το Highspeed 4 κάνει trials και έχει πιάσει 38.8 κόμβους.


38.8  :Confused: 
To 4 δεν έχει μέγιστη 35 ?

----------


## captain 83

Ἐπιασε και 39 απόψε.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μηπως ετοιμαζετε για Ρεθυμνο την παρασκευη το μεσημερι?

----------


## sdiama

> Μηπως ετοιμαζετε για Ρεθυμνο την παρασκευη το μεσημερι?


Παρασκευή απόγευμα 18:45

----------


## parianos

Πιανει μεχρι 42!!!!!!

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Παρασκευή απόγευμα 18:45


18:45 ή 15:45  :Smile:

----------


## sdiama

> 18:45 ή 15:45


18:45 από Πειραιά και 23:45 από Ρέθυμνο. Αυτό μου "σφύριξαν", αυτό λέω.  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

Κάτι ακούγετε για μεταμεσονύχτια αναχώρηση από Ρέθυμνο κατά τη 1 και άφιξη στον Πειραιά κατά τις 5:30. Οπότε ίσως ισχύει το 18:45.

----------


## μιχαλης79

δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αυτη η ωρα για αναχωρηση, γιατι θα εισαι ξενυχτης ολο το βραδυ και οτι υπνο θα μπορεις να κανεις στην καρεκλα και το πρωι δουλεια παλι.

----------


## El Greco

kai me tin timi tou eisitirio, klinis krevati se sinvatiko apo Chania i Hraklio.

den gnorizo an ayta ta oraria einai logika.

----------


## captain 83

Το θέμα είναι ότι αν ισχύσει η πληροφορία που είπα παραπάνω (γιατί είναι ακόμη πληροφορία και όχι σίγουρο, εκτός και αν το διασταύρωσε και άλλος) δεν θα μαζεύει και καθυστέρηση για το πρωινή του αναχώρηση προς Κυκλάδες;

----------


## marioskef

> kai me tin timi tou eisitirio, klinis krevati se sinvatiko apo Chania i Hraklio.


Λογικά η τιμή θα είναι περίπου όσο η ΑΒ4 δηλαδή κάπου στα 55  ευρώ




> Το θέμα είναι ότι αν ισχύσει η πληροφορία που είπα παραπάνω (γιατί είναι ακόμη πληροφορία και όχι σίγουρο, εκτός και αν το διασταύρωσε και άλλος) δεν θα μαζεύει και καθυστέρηση για το πρωινή του αναχώρηση προς Κυκλάδες;


Το θέμα όμως είναι πως ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο το Ρέθυμνο δεν το βολεύει.
Ναι δεν θα μαζέυει καθυστέρηση (αλλά το Ρεθυμνιώτη τι τον νοιάζει τι θα κάνει στις κυκλάδες), Ναι θα γλυτώνει το βράδυ καθώς τοτε θα μεταφέρεται
Αλλά ουσιαστικά θα ταλαιπωρείται αφάνταστα... Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά να πληρώνω 60 ευρώ για μια καρέκλα και να χάσω τον ύπνο μου πάει πολύ...
Ασε που αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και μπει πρωινο δρομολόγιο, το καράβι θα είναι σε κίνηση σχεδόν όλο το 24ωρο, θα το αντέξει...

----------


## Paralia

Οι καθημερινές  ώρες λειτουργίας του πλοίου είναι αυτές που έχει κάθε περίοδο, το ωράριο αλλάζει.

----------


## jumpman

Και το Highspeed 4 τα έχει βρει δύσκολα.Κοιτάχτε την φωτογραφία

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου jumpman, δεν θα 'θελα να είμαι μέσα! με τίποτα όμως  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά εκείνο το βράδυ, όταν έφτασε στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου δυσκολεύτηκε να δέσει, (καθώς το Ρέθυμνο αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα με τον αέρα :??? :Smile: . Πέρασε κάπου μισή ώρα για να δέσει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το Highspeed 4 εν πλω και κατα την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5624

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5625

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5626

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5627

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5628

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν λέω, καράβια είναι και θα καπνίσουν, κι ούτε δα οι μηχανές τους δουλεύουν με ...ανθόνερο :mrgreen:, αλλά έτσι κι άφηνε το 1/4 από αυτό 
το ντουμάνι καμμιά Μιλένα και καμμιά Νταλιάνα, τι θα ακούγαμε πάλι για σαπιοκάραβα, και για κακή συντήρηση και, και, και, 
ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω........ :???:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5917

----------


## cmitsos

όταν ταξιδεύω μαζί του και γενικά με τα ταχύπλοα αυτο που σιχαίνομαι είναι η είσοδος στο καράβι....τρώς όλο το καυσαέριο!!!! ασταααα μου είχε προκαλέσει αναγούλα θυμάμαι....

----------


## Nautikos II

Και ΄΄λιγο΄΄ High Speed 4 σημερα το μεσημερι

----------


## NAXOS

ΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΣΠΡΑ

----------


## ndimitr93

Γιατι το Highspeed 4 κανει περιεργες κινήσεις τωρα???????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι εννοείς περίεργες κινήσεις; Μήπως την αλλαγή από πορεία 190&#176; σε 140&#176;; για να πάει Ρέθυμνο; Ίσως να έχει έτσι καλύτερο και πιο άνετο για τους επιβάτες ταξίδι με τον πουνέντη, εικασία κάνω αν ξέρει κάποιος πιο σίγουρα ας μας το πει.

----------


## jumpman

Σήμερα το Highspeed 4 έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ίο - Σαντορίνη - Ρέθυμνο.Σε κανα μισάωρο φτάνει στο Ρέθυμνο και λογικά θαθ φύγει από εκεί στις 1:30 ίσως.¶ρα θα είναι το πρωί στον Πειραιά.Δεν ξέρω αν θα πάει απευθείας Πειραιά ή θα γυρίσει πίσω περνώντας από Σαντορίνη και Ίο, αν και δεν το νομίζω.

----------


## gasim

Το Highspeed 4 ένα ηλιόλουστο απόγευμα στον Πειραιά, από την πρύμνη του Ιθάκη...

----------


## dimitris

Ψαχνοντα στο διαδυκτιο μπηκα στο Site του Νaxos Tours στην ενοτητα για ακτοπλοικα εισητηρια εχουν μεινει μερικα χρονια πισω οταν ακομα η σημερινη HSW λεγοταν MFD και τα πλοια της συμβατικα και ταχυπλοα ηταν ασπρα... και μια φωτο δικη μου απο την Φρεατυδα απο εκεινη την περιοδο... http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p49581407.html

----------


## jumpman

Mήπως ξέρει κάποιος ποιό μπορεί να είναι το ταχύπλοο που πάει προς Ρέθυμνο, πίσω από το Highspeed 4 αυτή τη στιγμή με 35 κόμβους.Κάνει κάποιο δρομολόγιο; Το έχω ξαναδεί στο ais.

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο άλλο ταχύπλοο εκτός απο το Highspeed 4  να πηγαίνει στο Ρέθυμνο αυτή την στιγμή

----------


## jumpman

Το έδειχνε σαν πλοίο άγνωστης ταυτότητα.Εγώ υπέθεσα ότι θα ήταν ταχύπλοο αφού πήγαινε με 35+ μίλια.

----------


## Rocinante

Δηλαδη καποια πλοια ειναι τοσο ζηλιαρικα. Οριστε βαλθηκε να λερωσει την ωραια κυρια που περιμενε τοση ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι ( Η πλωρη της αριστερα μολις που φαινεται )

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8480

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εδώ επιστρέφοντας το μεσημέρι για τον φίλο μου τον rocinante.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8482

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8483

----------


## Rocinante

Νικο μου σε Ευχαριστω. Σημερα ουτε συννενοημενοι να ημασταν. Φωτογραφισαμε πολλα ιδια πλοια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Εμμμμ... δνε έχει άλλα. Τα τσακίσατε όλα κι ησυχάσατε ... από αύριο θα πέσουμε σε μαρσσμό και στις κάμερες πάλι  :Razz: .

----------


## marsant

TO 4αρι θα κανει τελικα προσεγγισεις σε Ιο και Σαντορινη πριν το Ρεθυμνο?

----------


## NAXOS

TH TΡΙΤΗ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΣ

----------


## stelios

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ-ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ. ΟΙ ΔΕ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΚΥΡΩΜΕΝΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 15%.

----------


## Leo

Να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν τραβάει η γραμμή?

----------


## manou

απο ρεθυμνο για πειραια θα εχει το HIGHSPEED 4  &  HIGHSPEED 5!!!
ειναι αληθεια??????

----------


## ντεμης 13

Οχι, τωρα κανουν τις αλλαγές και όπως φαίνεται θα είναι το 5. Ωστόσο πάλι καλά που υπάρχει αυτο το forum. Πρέπει να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστω. Εχουμε ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο και το πρωί ειδα το μήνυμα του stelios και ξαφνιάστηκα. Πήρα το κεντρικό πρακτορείο εδώ στο Ρέθυμνο και μου είπαν οτι ισχύει και με ρώτησαν από που το έμαθα διότι δεν είχαν ενημερώσει κανέναν. Ακόμα δεν έχουν ειδοποίησει τα γραφεία αλλά παρεμβηκε το γραφείο μας στο ραδιόφωνο και από εκεί οι δημοσιογράφοι πήραν το κεντρικό πρακτορείο και οι υπάλληλοι *ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ*!!!!

Και όντως Leo δεν υπάρχει κίνηση, μόνο το Σαββατοκύριακο.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## stelios

ontos to 5 tha pianei rethumno

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.asp?a_id=923

----------


## ndimitr93

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ 8 ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ(ΗΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ 20 ΕΥΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ) ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 5 ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## ndimitr93

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ 5!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ιδού και η επίσημη σημερινή ανακοίνωση, απόσυρσης από τη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο του HS4, από το *ΥΕΝΑΝΠ*.

----------


## dimitris

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index....27&news_id=193 και Δελτιο Τυπου στο site της εταιρειας σημερα...

----------


## Haddock

Τα βρήκε δύσκολα η ναυαρχίδα των HS σε χαλεπούς καιρούς. Όχι πως το HS 5 θα τα βρει ποιο εύκολα...

Γνωρίζει κάποιος την κατανάλωση ανά ώρα σε πετρέλαια στα μεγάλα HS??

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό κι αν ήταν ξαφνικό :shock: (συγγνώμη για το ειρωνικό της φράσης αλλά τι να πω ;  :Surprised: ops: )... Παιδιά που να έχει κόσμο το καραβάκι με άφιξη στον Πειραιά 4 παρά και κανονικό εισητήριο με επιστροφή τα 130κάτι ευρώ ; Δηλαδή είναι εντελώς απάνθρωπο και πανάκριβο ! Και το HS5 αν έχει τις ίδιες ώρες (για τις τιμές δεν το συζητάμε) ; Κλαύτα Χαράλαμπε...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Λοιπόν, η ναυαρχίδα, HS 4, καταναλώνει 5,3 τόνους την ώρα στο 90&#37; της συνολικής ισχύς των μηχανών. Τα HS 4 και 5 &#171;φοράνε&#187; τις ίδιες Cat μηχανές συνολικής ιπποδύναμης 28800kw. Άρα, η κατανάλωση κυμαίνεται στα ίδια περίπου επίπεδα...

----------


## marsant

To 5αρι παντως παει και 2 με 2/5 μιλια παραπανω υπηρεσιακη απο το 4.Κατω απο 36/5-37 δεν πεφτει.

----------


## Leo

Σαββατόβραδο, αφίξη στην Σύρο απο Μύκονο και Τήνο για Πειραιά... 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9973

----------


## cmitsos

ο λεο πάντα δίπλα μας φοβερός!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Σην Τηνο 14-07-2008

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10134

----------


## marsant

Εγραψες!!Εκπληκτικη η φωτο σου.

----------


## sylver23

αν και του rocinante πεταει η φωτο ,θα βαλω κ εγω αλλη μια ιδια απο πειραια



οχι τοσο καλη λογω κοντρα ηλιου

κ αλλη μια πριν καταπιει τον πρασινο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και απο εμένα ακόμα μία για τον Leo

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10608

----------


## Leo

Boss πότε πήγαμε Σύρο? Πονηριές κάνουμε?? :Very Happy:

----------


## DIMITRAMINI

καλημερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι.στα ποσα μποφωρ σταματανε τα high speed? ετοιμαζομαι να φυγω για ναξο απο ραφηνα το σαββατο με το 2 και βλεπω οτι εχουμε 7 με οχτω μποφωρ.Θα φυγουμε ειναι επικυνδινο? υπαρχει περιπτωση να μας βαλουνε μεσα λογω πολλης κινησης?
thanks

----------


## giorgos92

Εγώ πάντως το Σάββατο που έφυγα απο Μύκονο με το 4 πρέπει να είχε 7-8 μποφώρ γιατι ούτε όρθιους δεν μας αφήνανε να είμαστε (μην πω οτι δεν μας άφηναν να βγούμε και έξω).

----------


## koukou

Ε!!! τώρα υπερβολές  :Very Happy: ,ότι τον είχε το κουνήματα του το είχε, αλλά όχι ότι δεν σε άφησαν να είσαι και όρθιος! Και το πολύ το κούνημα το έχει στο ελληνικό τρίγωνο των βερμούδων(Σύρο – Τήνο – Μύκονο) γιατί με το που πέρασε την Κέα έκοψε και ο χαβαλές  του κουνήματος !βέβαια επικίνδυνο σημείο, για μένα,  σε όλα τα HS,  είναι το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, όπου ειδικά αν έχεις μοτοσικλέτα υπάρχει  κίνδυνος να πέσεις! Τώρα όσο για το έξω έτσι και αλλιώς απαγορεύεται στα  HS.

----------


## Rocinante

> Και το πολύ το κούνημα το έχει στο ελληνικό τρίγωνο των βερμούδων(Σύρο – Τήνο – Μύκονο)


Φανταζομαι εννοεις κατι τετοιο :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11057

----------


## Thanasis89

Η σωστή φωτογραφία την κατάλληλη στιγμή ! Δυστυχώς δεν έπεσα σε κανένα κουνηματάκι να περάσει η ώρα. Πολύ βαρετό το ταξίδι από το Ρέθυμνο... Με τον Πρέβελη καθόμασταν και καμιά ώρα έξω... Φέρναμε δύο, τρεις βόλτες το καράβι...   :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

> Πολύ βαρετό το ταξίδι από το Ρέθυμνο... Με τον Πρέβελη καθόμασταν και καμιά ώρα έξω... Φέρναμε δύο, τρεις βόλτες το καράβι...


ΠΕΣΤΑ. ΠΕΣΤΑ να τα ακουσουν καποιοι που μου λενε οτι γουσταρω τις αρχαιολογιες. Που στο τελευταιο ταξιδι με Highspeed αισθανομουν οτι ταξιδευα με φαρδυ ΚΤΕΛ...

----------


## Thanasis89

> ΠΕΣΤΑ. ΠΕΣΤΑ να τα ακουσουν καποιοι που μου λενε οτι γουσταρω τις αρχαιολογιες. Που στο τελευταιο ταξιδι με Highspeed αισθανομουν οτι ταξιδευα με φαρδυ ΚΤΕΛ...


Φοβερός ! ! ! !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ας τους να λένε ! Μακάρι η Πηνελόπη να ήταν νεότερη για να σε ταξιδεύει σαν καράβι στην πατρίδα σου ! Όχι σαν "ΚΤΕΛ"... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Aν ήταν νεότερη και η Ποπάρα σαν ΚΤΕΛ θα ήταν... το βλέπουμε στα νεότερα (λίγο πολύ).... Αλλά οκ... προσωπικά πάω και με τα ΚΤΕΛ όταν βιάζομαι, μια χαρά είναι  :Razz: . Έχει κανείς επιλογές... διαλέγει. ¨ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε σε μια γραμμή.

----------


## Haddock

Πέρα από το αστειο της υπόθεσης με τα ΚΤΕΛ, το αλουμινένιο σκαρί είναι ένα επίτευγμα της σύγχρονης ναυπηγικής που πρέπει να καμαρώνουμε στα πελάγη μας (άσχετο αν δεν μας αρέσει το ταξίδι με αυτό).

----------


## Thanasis89

Προσωπικά επέλεξα να ταξιδέψω και με τα δύο είδη πλοίων. Κάθ' ένα έχει και τα αρνητικά του αλλά και τα θετικά του που το κάνουν ξεχωριστό. Δεν θα θαύμαζα ποτέ στον Πρέβελη την ταχύτητά του αλλά ούτε και στο Highspeed τις περατζάδες του ή τον βαπορίσιο χαρακτήρα... Όπως και να έχει είναι πλοία και τα θαυμάζουμε  :Wink: ...

----------


## giorgos92

> Ε!!! τώρα υπερβολές ,ότι τον είχε το κουνήματα του το είχε, αλλά όχι ότι δεν σε άφησαν να είσαι και όρθιος!


No No καθόλου υπερβολές αφού όταν κουνούσε κινδύνευες να πέσεις πάνω σε αυτούς που ήταν καθισμένοι :Razz: . Μάλιστα μας έλεγαν "Παρακαλώ καθίστε κάτω".

Αλλά γενικότερα γιατι να μην αφήνουν τους ανθρώπους να βγούν έξω (με λίγα μποφώρ); Λίγες φορές έχεις την ευκαιρία να δείς τέτοιο show απο μηχανές :Very Happy: .
Εμάς πάντως πηγαίνοντας προς μύκονο μας άφησαν σε όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού να καθόμαστε έξω άν και τον αδερφό μου πρίν 3 μέρες δεν τον άφηναν.
Περίεργοι τύποι αυτοί του ΗighSpeed  :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

αναλογα τον καιρο.για την ασφαλεια τον επιβατων γινεται.κ οτι γινεται για αυτον τον τομεα καλο ειναι

----------


## giorgos92

Έχει πέσει ποτέ κανείς απο HighSpeed μήπως;

----------


## iletal1

Εμένα  πάντως στο ταξίδι για Ίο ,με το 5 ,  παρόλο που είχε καλό καιρό , δε με άφηναν για έξω. Ενώ στην επιστροφή , αν και ερχόμασταν με 8αρακι ,και έξω μας αφηναν να βγαίνουμε ,και όρθιος την έβγαλα λόγω ανακατεμένων θέσεων (όπως έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει).Κι όλα αυτά με το ίδιο πλοίο.

----------


## giannisk88

> Έχει πέσει ποτέ κανείς απο HighSpeed μήπως;


Για να μή γίνει ποτε κατι τέτοιο το κάνουν λογικα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

αφιερωμένη στο marsant.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11687

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Eτοιμο να δεσει στην Συρο.8 -7-2008.Αφιερωμενες οι φωτο σε ολους :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12128

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12129

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12130

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12131

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12132

----------


## Leo

Πως πέρασε στην πατρίδα μου pontios thessaloniki? Ελπίζω να μην απογοητεύτηκες...  :Smile:

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε mastrovasili για την αφιερωση και την πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!Να σαι καλα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε pontios thessaloniki εισαι αψογος ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Αγαπητε μου φιλε Λεο ειναι δυνατον οποιος παει στην Ερμουπολη να μην περασει καλα;Απλα να σου αναφερω οτι στις 3/2/2007 ημερα Σαββατο,ισχυε απογορευτικο για τα δρομολογια μετα τη Συρο.Πηγαμε λοιπον με τον πατερα μου στον Πειραια πηραμε το Superferry (σκατζα στο Ιθακη) και απολαυσαμε ενα αυθεντικο χειμωνιατικο ταξιδι με αγριο καιρο που ειχε ακομα πιο ευχαριστη νοτα λογω των 3-4 ωρων που κατσαμε στην πανεμορφη Ερμουπολη...Εννοειται πως γυρισαμε αυθημερον...

----------


## Leo

Καλά, η Σύρος έχει κι άλλες ομορφιές oπότεε σε περιμένουμε να ξανάρθεις φίλε Captain_Nionios περισότερες ώρες και μέρες να " τα δείς όλα ". Αν μου κάνεις το δύσκολο θα σε δελεάσω... το απόγευμα  :Wink:  με μια πανοραμική  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Markos

Χθεσινη φωτογραφια.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12525

----------


## laz94

> Χθεσινη φωτογραφια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12525


Τα γκάζια στο φουλ!!! Πολύ ωραία φώτο.

----------


## kastro

Έχω δει τα highspeed 4 και 5 πολλές φορές στον Πειραιά κοντά μεταξύ τους και μου φαίνετε ότι το 4 είναι μεγαλύτερο σε διαστάσεις.

----------


## marsant

> Έχω δει τα highspeed 4 και 5 πολλές φορές στον Πειραιά κοντά μεταξύ τους και μου φαίνετε ότι το 4 είναι μεγαλύτερο σε διαστάσεις.


 
Σωστα σου φαινεται γιατι οντως ειναι μεγαλυτερο το 4 απο το 5.Το 5αρι περνει το αιμα του πισω ομως στην ταχυτητα.

----------


## .voyager

Και σε αυτό τον απόπλου του, έπρεπε να είμαι επιβαίνων αλλά το ακύρωσα την Τετάρτη. Ευτυχώς έχουμε κι άλλα ΣΚ  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12610

----------


## cmitsos

μάρκο μπράβο φοβερή ΦΏΤΟ :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Πειραιάς 1/9/08

----------


## laz94

ΧΑ! Έχω και εγώ μια παρομοια και άλλη μια

----------


## scoufgian

παντως και οι 2 το χετε στειλει το καημενο το highspeed γι απογειωση........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> ΧΑ! Έχω και εγώ μια παρομοια και άλλη μια


Ωραίος! Ίδια σκέψη είχαμε!




> παντως και οι 2 το χετε στειλει το καημενο το highspeed γι απογειωση...........


Φίλε scoufgian φταίει λίγο και το ύψος (τραβηγμένες από την πεζογέφυρα) που το κάνουν να φαίνεται απογειωμένο! Αν παρατηρήσεις τον ορίζοντα είναι _σχεδόν_ ίσιος!!

----------


## laz94

Το Highspeed 4 αναχωρώντας από Τήνο για Μύκονο σε πρωινό δρομολόγιο στις 8-7-2008. Αποβιβάστηκα από το πλοίο και είπα να περιμένω για να το βγάλω μια φωτογραφία καθώς θα αναχωρεί...

----------


## Trakman

> Το Highspeed 4 αναχωρώντας από Τήνο για Μύκονο σε πρωινό δρομολόγιο στις 8-7-2008. Αποβιβάστηκα από το πλοίο και είπα να περιμένω για να το βγάλω μια φωτογραφία καθώς θα αναχωρεί...


Πανέμορφη φίλε μου!!

----------


## laz94

> Πανέμορφη φίλε μου!!


Ευχαριστώ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

και δύο από μέν ανοιχτά του σουνίου κάνοντας προσπέραση στο Μαρινα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14340

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14341

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοιο αναχωρει στις 24/7/08 από Πειραια.

----------


## scoufgian

σημερινη αναχωριση του highspeed 4..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15105

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15106

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15107

----------


## laz94

> σημερινη αναχωριση του highspeed 4..........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15105
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15106
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15107


Έχω βαρεθεί να σε συγχέρω :Very Happy: . Συγχαριτήρια λοιπόν!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

MIA ΠΑΛΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ HIGHSPEED 4 ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 3.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15259

----------


## Vortigern

στον πειραια για ξεκουραση....

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

MIA ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 4 ΜΑΖΙ ME TON ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ Ι.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15819

----------


## Thanasis89

Flying Cat πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου ! Μπράβο για το υλικό σου !

----------


## leonidas

θα ηθελα να βαλω 4 ασυνηθιστες φοτο απο το highspeed 4

1.μανουβρα στη συρο


2.δυνατη γκαζια εξω απο λιμανι


3.γκαραζ(κλειστη πορτα)


4.γκαραζ(ανοιχτη πορτα)


ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν...ουτε εγω δν ειχα ξαναρει τετειες !

----------


## scoufgian

αφιξη highspeed IV απο Μυκονο στην Ερμουπολη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18949

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18950

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18951

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18952

----------


## scoufgian

και αναχωρηση!!Να μας συγχωρησουν οι φιλοι μας, για τη πληθωρα των φωτογραφιων απο τη Συρο, αλλα πολυ λιγες φορες εχουμε ανεβασει φωτο απο αυτο το λιμανι.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18953

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18954

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18955

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18956

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Ας βαλω και γω μια φωτο,μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Μυκονου τον Αυγουστο του 2007 :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Ας βαλω και γω μια φωτο,μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Μυκονου τον Αυγουστο του 2007


Έχεις αρχείο βλέπω!! Για ανέβαζέ το σιγά σιγά!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> και αναχωρηση!!Να μας συγχωρησουν οι φιλοι μας, για τη πληθωρα των φωτογραφιων απο τη Συρο, αλλα πολυ λιγες φορες εχουμε ανεβασει φωτο απο αυτο το λιμανι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18953
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18954
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18955
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18956



Αστα αυτά...Καλοπιάνεις τον Leo για το cd... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Παρεπιπτόντως πολύ ωραίες η φώτο σου αλλά η δευτερη (αυτή που ναι και στο gallery λεω) όλα τα λεφτά!!!!

----------


## kastro

Το Highspeed 4 σήμερα το απόγευμα ήταν δεμένο εκεί που είχε δέσει το Εξπρες Σκιάθος.

----------


## .voyager

To Highspeed 4 σε λήψη λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή του από την αρχοντική Σύρο για την πανάγια Τήνο. Πάντως, είναι αξύμωρο αλλά όμορφο να βλέπεις σε τέτοια γραφικά λιμάνια πλοία... "διαστημόπλοια" και να παντρεύονται σε μια εικόνα τα πολιτιστικά στοιχεία μιας παλιότερης Ελλάδας με αυτά της σύγχρονης.

----------


## NAXOS

ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΠΡΙΣΕ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22377

----------


## heraklion

Από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ είναι η φώτο?

----------


## laz94

> Eτοιμο να δεσει στην Συρο.8 -7-2008.Αφιερωμενες οι φωτο σε ολους
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12128
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12129
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12130
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12131
> ...


 


Πολύ ωραίες!!!!! (αν και εχουν μπει εδω και καιρό και εγώ τις πήρα τώρα χαμπάρι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...) Μπράβο pontios thessaloniki!!!
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; σε ποιό δρομολόγιο είναι η φώτο? Ενοώ από που ερχοταν? σε πρωινο δρομολόγιο?
Ρωτάω γιατι ταξίδεψα μαζί του εκείνη τη μέρα!
Και πάλι sorry που άργησα να γράψω οτι είναι υπέροχες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!

----------


## dimitris

> Από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ είναι η φώτο?


Απο εναν τοιχο ειναι η φωτογραφια :Razz: 
Ολα απο τον "Εφοπλιστη" πρεπει να ειναι...?

----------


## moutsokwstas

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22922
το τεσσαρι εχοντας αφησει πισω του, το λιμανι του πειραια

----------


## laz94

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22922
> το τεσσαρι εχοντας αφησει πισω του, το λιμανι του πειραια


 

Υπέροχη!! Και το πλοίο επίσης!!!
Και τι δεν θα εδινα να ξαναταξίδευα μαζί του.....
αλλά που θα μου πάει...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Πολύ ωραίες!!!!! (αν και εχουν μπει εδω και καιρό και εγώ τις πήρα τώρα χαμπάρι...) Μπράβο pontios thessaloniki!!!
> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; σε ποιό δρομολόγιο είναι η φώτο? Ενοώ από που ερχοταν? σε πρωινο δρομολόγιο?
> Ρωτάω γιατι ταξίδεψα μαζί του εκείνη τη μέρα!
> Και πάλι sorry που άργησα να γράψω οτι είναι υπέροχες!!


                            φιλε laz94 το δρομολογιο ηταν πρωινο αν θυμαμαι καλα 11 η 12 η ωρα αναχωρησαμε για Πειραια,να εισαι καλα :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία φίλε μου!
Να σου αφιερώσω και μια φώτο του πλοίου...
σε εσένα, τον Λεωνίδα και τον Leo (που με βοήθησε αρκετές φορές σε διάφορα θέματα του φόρουμ :Wink: )
Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ μετά την βροχή (γι' αυτό και την ανεβάζω)....

*Πειραιάς 1/11/2008*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22929

----------


## dimitris

> ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΠΡΙΣΕ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22377


Τωρα που ο λιμενοβραχιονας ασπρισε αυτα γινανε κοκκινα και σκουρα μπλε... :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Τωρα που ο λιμενοβραχιονας ασπρισε αυτα γινανε κοκκινα και σκουρα μπλε...


Mα γιατι τον βαψανε?Λογικα θα εχει και αυτο το ρολο του ,αλλα ποιος ειναι?

----------


## dimitris

> Mα γιατι τον βαψανε?Λογικα θα εχει και αυτο το ρολο του ,αλλα ποιος ειναι?


δεν τον βαψανε Θανο... μετα απο μια μεγαλη κακοκαιρια πριν μερικα χρονια επαθε μεγαλη ζημια στην πορεια ο νεος που φτιαχτηκε ηταν απο μαρμαρα Ναξου! :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> δεν τον βαψανε Θανο... μετα απο μια μεγαλη κακοκαιρια πριν μερικα χρονια επαθε μεγαλη ζημια στην πορεια ο νεος που φτιαχτηκε ηταν απο μαρμαρα Ναξου!


Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη ενδιαφερων πληροφοριες....αντε να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι μικροι..

----------


## Thanasis89

Και ρωτάει η κοκκινοσκουφίτσα το κακό λύκο : ..."Γιαγιά γιατί έχεις τόσο μεγάλο στόμα ;" απαντάει ο κακός ο λύκος "Για να σε φάω καλύτερα !"  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24083

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Παρα πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια με φοντο του ΗΣΑΠ Πειραια  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Φτάνοντας στην Τήνο...*

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24270*

----------


## Ergis

> Και ρωτάει η κοκκινοσκουφίτσα το κακό λύκο : ..."Γιαγιά γιατί έχεις τόσο μεγάλο στόμα ;" απαντάει ο κακός ο λύκος "Για να σε φάω καλύτερα !" 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24083


και μετα και μετα;;;;; :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Το Highspeed 4 ενα πρωινο του Νοεμβριου.Συγχωρεστεμε για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι τραβηγμενη απο κινητο μεσα απο το πουλμαν.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24590

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Πεντε φωτογραφιες του Highspeed 4 στις 21-12-08 αφιερωμενες στον Συλβερ, στον Λεο και σε ολους τους τους καλους φιλους!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25327

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25329

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25330

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25331

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω.βλεπω δεν αφησες και εσυ τπτ στον πειραια.μεγια η μηχανη και καλες φωτο ... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> σε ευχαριστω.βλεπω δεν αφησες και εσυ τπτ στον πειραια.μεγια η μηχανη και καλες φωτο ...


Πολλα αφησα πηγα μονο μεχρι τον Ελυρο :Sad:  γιατι ειχε ψοφοκρυο...!!!Τωρα στις 26 ή στις 27 που θα ξαναπαω δεν θα αφησω πραγματικα  τπτ!Οριστε αλλες τρεις φωτο!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25332

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25333

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25334

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To Ηighspeed 4 μονο του και με παρεα στο λιμανι του Πειραια στις 4-1-2009.Αφιερωμενες στους Vortigern,pontios thessaloniki,polykas,voyager,nautikos II,Sylver23,eliasaslan,leonidas,thanasis89,scoufgi  an,leo και Trakman!!!*

----------


## Ergis

φοβερές οι φωτό σου νήσος μύκονος!συνέχισε έτσι

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' ευχαριστώ Γιάννη για την αφιέρωση ! Είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου ταχύπλοα το 4 ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

για να ον δουμε τον βαποραρο καπου καπως καποτε.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> για να ον δουμε τον βαποραρο καπου καπως καποτε....


*Γιωργο πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!Ο βαπορας τοτε ανηκε στην Hellas flying dolphin.Σωστα?? 

Υ.Γ Οι παραπανω φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενες και σε εσενα!!!
*

----------


## Ergis

νε σωστα....σευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου

----------


## Ergis

για σενα τζωνη....(νησος μυκονος)οταν ηταν ακομα στα πρασινα.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27587

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> για σενα τζωνη....(νησος μυκονος)οταν ηταν ακομα στα πρασινα.....


*Tελεια φωτο Γιωργο!!!!!Σε ευχαριστω..να εισαι παντα καλα!!!!
Οριστε δυο φωτο αφιερωμενες σε εσενα και τον Thanasis89 που του αρεσει το Highspeed 4!!
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27594

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27595

----------


## Ergis

να σαι καλα γιανν.καταπληκτικες οι φωτο σου...

----------


## hsw

πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Eυχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!!!!
Αλλη μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στον hsw!!
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27615

----------


## hsw

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!! είσαι ο πρώτος που μου αφιερώνει φωτογραφία!!

----------


## laz94

Γιάννη οι φωτο σου είναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ!!!

----------


## .voyager

Kλασσική έξοδος του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## dimitris

Χρηστο ναι μια κλασσικη εξοδος απο το λιμανι του Πειραια... :Wink: 
αλλα για πες μου απο το 2010 που θα απαγορευτει το... καπνισμα στους δημοσιους χωρους τι θα γινει??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .voyager

Δημήρη, λες μαζί με την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους (ζήτωωω!!), να έχουμε και παύση δρομολογίων των HS;  :Very Happy:  To δεύτερο δε  μ' αρέσει...

----------


## scoufgian

Highspeed IV στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης.Αφιερωμενο σ ολους τους Συριανους

----------


## scoufgian

συνοδεια ρυμουλκων αυτη την ωρα παει στα Ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε το ταχύπλοο στις 21-12-2008 όταν ξεκουραζόταν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!Η φώτο αφιερωμένη στον Γιώργο(Εργης)!*

----------


## scoufgian

αναχωρηση του HIGHSPEED 4 ,απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης ,με φοντο τη Μυκονο

----------


## stelios

Μερικές φωτό από την επίσκεψη μου στην γέφυρα της ναυαρχίδας της Hellenic SeaWays πέρυσι σε δρομολόγιο του προς το Ρέθυμνο..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33034

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33035

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33036

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33037

----------


## ndimitr93

Από 9-4 Συροτηνομυκονία......

----------


## Tsikalos

Πριν από το 2000. Οι μινωϊκές διαφήμιζαν σε ημερολόγιο τους την επικείμενη απόκτηση του High speed 4, όπως φαίνεται εδώ.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34231

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ με αυτό το πλοίο δεν τα πάω καλά......
1) Ιούλιος του 2005 νομίζω έχω εισιτήριο από Χανιά για Πειραιά με το Highspeed 4.....λίγες μέρες πριν φύγω η εταιρεία δρομολογεί το 5 σε αντικατάσταση του 4!!
2) Ιούλιος του 2008 και έχω εισιτήριο από Ρέθυμνο για Πειραιά με το Highspeed 4....πάλι μία βδομάδα πριν αντικαθίσταται από το 5!!!!!!! :Confused:  :Razz: 

Τελικά δεν το έχει η μοίρα μου να ταξιδέψω με αυτό το πλοίο!!! :Wink:

----------


## hsw

φέτος θα βάλει η εταιρία πλοίο για Κρήτη;

----------


## ndimitr93

Κανείς δεν ξέρει! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## stelios

Δεν θα υπάρχει πλοίο προς Κρήτη φέτος από την HSW

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 4 πασχα 2001 στην παρο σε εποχες αγνης ταχυπλοιας!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34372

----------


## Ergis

εχουμε κανεναν ανταποκριτη φωτογραφο στην σεριφο για φωτογραφιες των 2 χαισπιντ;;;;;;;

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

συγνωμη πως πηγε το highspeed 4 να αντικαταστησει το 5?το δικο του δρομολογιο[συρ-την-μυκ] ποιος θα το κανει?

----------


## ndimitr93

> συγνωμη πως πηγε το highspeed 4 να αντικαταστησει το 5?το δικο του δρομολογιο[συρ-την-μυκ] ποιος θα το κανει?


Από το Highspeed 1 θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο....

----------


## dimitris

πιθανον η Συρος και η Μυκονος να τους προωθησουν με το "Νησος Χιος" τωρα της Τηνου τι να σου πω...
απ'οτι βλεπω ξεκινησε και το Highspeed 1 μολις

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ontws xekinise!!profanws tha to doume na trexei arketa se sxesi me otan pigainei ser-sif-mil giati oi wres anaxwrisis/afixis paremeinan idies!!

----------


## hsw

Σύμφωνα με το open seas, το Highspeed 4 συνεχίζει τα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγιά του για Συρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο την Πέμπτη, μετά την εποιστροφή του 5!

----------


## NAXOS

XΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΟΥΡΑΝΟ


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35582

----------


## marsant

HIGHSPEED 4 χθες στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου στην Σαντορινη..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η χθεσινή μεσημεριανή άφιξη του Highspeed 4 πέντε λεπτά μετά την άφιξη του Blue Star Paros!Οι φώτο είναι αφιερωμένες στους Leo,Leonidas,Laz94,marsant και Nikos V.
Το HS4 την ώρα που αρχίζει την μανούβρα για να δέσει δίπλα στο Blue Star Paros
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36283
*Eδώ μαζί με το Blue Star Paros* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36284

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36285
*Η πλώρη του* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36286

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36287

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Τέλος
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36290

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36291

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36292

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36293

----------


## leonidas

> *Η χθεσινή μεσημεριανή άφιξη του Highspeed 4 πέντε λεπτά μετά την άφιξη του Blue Star Paros!Οι φώτο είναι αφιερωμένες στους Leo,Leonidas,Laz94,marsant και Nikos V.
> Το HS4 την ώρα που αρχίζει την μανούβρα για να δέσει δίπλα στο Blue Star Paros
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36283
> *Eδώ μαζί με το Blue Star Paros* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36284
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36285
> *Η πλώρη του* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36286
> ...





> *Τέλος
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36290
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36291
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36292
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36293


Λεπτο προς λεπτο οι κινησεις του γρηγορου θηριου... :Razz: 

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο φιλε Γιαννη... :Wink: 

Επισης σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση σου...

----------


## laz94

Γίαννη χίλια μπράβο!! ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ φωτο!!  Και σε ευχαριστώ πολυυυ και για την αφιέρωση!! Να 'σαι καλα!  :Wink:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

χθεσινη αφιξη στην Μυκονο, αφιερωμενη σε ολους :Very Happy: Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36308

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> χθεσινη αφιξη στην Μυκονο, αφιερωμενη σε ολουςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 36308


*Ωραίος ο Στάθης!!Εσύ το πέτυχες στην άφιξη του στην Μύκονο εγώ στην άφιξη του στον Πειραιά!!Η επόμενη φωτογραφία είναι αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε εσένα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36311

----------


## laz94

Σταθη η φωτο σου είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!!! Μπράβο σου!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

*Εν πλω* προς Πειραια!!

----------


## speedrunner

Στο λιμάνι της Σύρου

----------


## Vortigern

Αφιερωμενη στο Sylver

Eν πλω απο πηγαινοντας για Πειραια και εγω Σιφνο με τον Κοραη....

----------


## leonidas

Τηνος 5/5/08... :Very Happy:

----------


## stelios

Απέραντο γαλάζιο, ελληνική ομορφιά και το HS 4 να "χαράζει" το πελαγος..

----------


## .voyager

Το HS4 μεταξύ Σύρου και Μυκόνου.

----------


## ελμεψη

> Το HS4 μεταξύ Σύρου και Μυκόνου.


Πανεμορφες οι φωτο και των δυο Highspeed Χρηστο,Μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## vinman

Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά γύρω στις 20.50...!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43907

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43908

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43909

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43910

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43911

----------


## Nikos_V

Ωραιος ο Μανωλης!!!!!

----------


## hsw

Τέλειες φωτογραφίες! Κατευθείαν στη gallery!

----------


## capten4

ΑΧ...ΑΙΝΤΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ !!!! ΑΠΟ Ο,ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΔΙΠΛΑ-ΔΙΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΑΜΕ !!ΔΥΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43993

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43994

----------


## vinman

> ΑΧ...ΑΙΝΤΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ !!!! ΑΠΟ Ο,ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΔΙΠΛΑ-ΔΙΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΑΜΕ !!ΔΥΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....


 
...και κάποια στιγμή είπα να σε ρωτήσω αλλά δεν σε είχα ξαναδεί και ντράπηκα... :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:
Την επόμενη φορά...:wink:

----------


## Leo

Έπρεπε να καταλάβεις από το " μπαζούκας " που κρατούσε  :Very Happy: . Σούπερ και οι δυό: Aυτόματοι και Slr-άδες  :Wink: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Μα λέω κι εγώ ! Τάσο ο Μανώλης... Μανώλη ο Τάσος...  :Very Happy:  
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι μας χαρίσατε εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες ! Μπράβο σας !

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικο φωτορεπορταζ απο το μεγαλο λιμανι συγχαρητηρια και στους δυο σας.

----------


## NAXOS

AΠΟ ΤΗ "ΠΡΩΤΗ" ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ HS4 ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ (συγγνωμη για τα "παλουκια")

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44721

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44722

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44726

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44727

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44729

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Χαισπιντ 4* _του χθες..._

_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44732_ 

_Χαισπιντ 4 του σημερα..._

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44733

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Χαισπιντ 4* _στο λιμανι του Πειραια..._ 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44734

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 4 στην παρο του πασχα του 2001



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44736

----------


## Ergis

> HIGHSPEED 4 στην παρο του πασχα του 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44736



ευλογημενες εποχες.....να σαι καλα ΒΕΝ

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ όμορφες οι φώτος από τα πρώτα σινιάλα του ταχύπλοου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά φωτο από την πεζογέφυρα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45994

----------


## leonidas

Αποθανατησεις αφιξης απο το ''κοκκινο''  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46546

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46547

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αύτη η φωτογραφία είναι αφιερωμένη  για τον φίλο  Naxos.
 Highspeed4 το Σάββατο λίγο πριν μπεί στο λιμάνι της Νάξου.
Φρόντισα να φαίνεται η Πορτάρα σήμα κατατεθέν για την Νάξο  :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46624

----------


## nickosps

Από το δημόσιο πάρκινγκ την έχεις βγάλει? Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Από το δημόσιο πάρκινγκ την έχεις βγάλει? Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Μπράβο!!!


όχι πιο ψηλά  :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Α ρε Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου.......24 του μήνα πατρίδα σου'ρχομαι!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Highspeed 4 χτες στον Πειραιά.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47582

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ωραια φωτο..του αγαπημενου μου πλοιου

μου θυμιζει τους καλους καιρους που το επαιρνα για να παω κρητη...

----------


## diagoras

Κατα τη χειμερια ναρκη του.Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι απο κινητο 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47891

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου..δν εχει καμια σημασια που ειναι τραβηγμενη απο κινητο!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση 3/7 από Πειραιά αφιερωμένη η φωτο στοys φίλοys Highspeed4 & diagoras

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε dimitrisT σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου..ειναι μακαραν το αγαπημενο μου ταχυπλοο..και μετα το highspeed 5 ακολουθει αυτο ως το πιο γρηγορο πλοιο της ελλαδας..ετσι για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!!!

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φιλε Δημητρη.Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## ndimitr93

> φιλε dimitrisT σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου..ειναι μακαραν το αγαπημενο μου ταχυπλοο..και μετα το highspeed 5 ακολουθει αυτο ως το πιο γρηγορο πλοιο της ελλαδας..ετσι για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!!!


Είναι και το flyingcat 4 πιο γρήγορο από το hs4.... :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

σωστα..δεν τα υπολόγισα τα μικρά flying cat..αλλα εννοούσα στην κατηγορία του επιβατικού-οχηματαγωγού το 2 σε ταχύτητα..το highspeed 4 στο 100% πιανει πανω απο 42+ κομβους..

----------


## sg3

που μπορω να δω φωτο απο το εσωτερικο  του πλοιου?:lol:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

στο site της κατασκευαστριας εταιριας του austal....καμια καινουργια φωτο του υπερτατου highspeed 4 υπαρχει??

----------


## DimitrisT

Highspeed 4 3/7 αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά,αφιερωμένες στον φίλο HIGHSPEED4.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48887

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48888

----------


## laz94

> που μπορω να δω φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου?:lol:


 
Έχω μερικές φωτογρφίες από εσωτερικό του πλοίου.
Δεν είναι καθόλου καλής ποιότητας απλά τις ανεβάζω επειδη τις ζήτησε ο sg3....
Είναι από την οικονομική θέση που είχα ταξιδέψει πέρυσι και από το εξωτερικό καραστρωμα στην πρυμη....
Η τελευταία είναι στην Σύρο....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φίλε DimitrisT σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση...ειναι πάρα πολύ ωραίες οι φώτο σου!!!και απο ότι είδα στα μπαλκόνια του πλοίου πρέπει να είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο εκείνη την ημέρα!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινος αποπλους το πλοιου αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον highspeed 4 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48936

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε diagoras  σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση σου...η φωτογραφια σου ειναι πολυ ωραια..και πολυ κοντινη!!εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια

----------


## sg3

:lol:ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## vinman

Σάββατο μεσημέρι 11 Ιουλίου στον Πειραιά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49141

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ωραια φωτο....

----------


## diagoras

Αλλη μια φωτο με την προχθεσινη του αναχωρηση 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49181

----------


## laz94

> Σάββατο μεσημέρι 11 Ιουλίου στον Πειραιά
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49141


 
Vinman πολύ όμορφη φωτο!! Κατα την γνώμη μου, το ομορφότερο από τα Highspeeds.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

συμφωνω...το πιο μεγαλο...το πιο ανετο..με την πιο αεροδυναμικη πλωρη και turbato απο θεμα ταχυτητας...

----------


## Leo

> συμφωνω...το πιο μεγαλο...το πιο ανετο..με την πιο αεροδυναμικη πλωρη και turbato απο *θεμα ταχυτητας*...


Μαζί σου αλλά στο τέλος το χάλασες

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οι 42+ τελικη ταχυτητα δεν ειναι  turbath??

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το 5 παει με 45 σιγα την τρελη διαφορα

----------


## ndimitr93

Υπερβολές...ούτε το 4 πιάνει 42, ούτε το 5 45....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

καμια υπερβολη..ειμαι σε θεση να το γνωριζω πολυ καλα!!!το 4 εχει υπηρεσιακη στο 90% 40,5 κομβους...εχω ταξιδεψει πανω απο 20 φορες με το 4 και εχω ρωτησει πολλες φορες και διαφορετικα ατομα του πληρωματος μεσα στο καραβι και μου εχουν πει οτι το highspeed 4 πιανει πανω απο 42 κομβους...επισης και ενα αρθρο απο τους 4 τροχους το περιοδικο αναφερει οτι το 4 ξεπερναει τους 42 κομβους...ειμαι πολυ ψαγμενος με το συγκεκριμενο καραβι οποτε ξερω τι λεω..επισης περυσι απο ρεθυμνο για πειραια το 4 εκανε στα μεσα  απριλιου 4 ωρες και 20 λεπτα το δρομολογιο εχοντας δεσει σε αυτες τις ωρες που αναφερω ..και με το  jps ενος συμφοιτητη μου το ειχαμε μετρησει και ειχε πιασει 40,2 κομβους ..επισης να προσθεσω οτι και το 5 μεγιστη εχει 45

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα ηταν στο νησι.
Ωρα για επιστροφη στην Αθηνα  :Wink: .
Copyright : Billy

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49785

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49784

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αυτοι οι πιδακες νερου του 4..ολα τα λεφτα!!ωραιες φωτο...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

40,3 επιασε εχθες το highspeed 4!!αυτα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> 40,3 επιασε εχθες το highspeed 4!!αυτα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Που το ειδες?

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

στο syros observer  αλλα ηταν και ο ξαδερφος μου απο τη συρο με το jps του

----------


## ndimitr93

Φίλε μου στο Ios-hellas που δείχνει τα στατιστικά, στην υψηλότερη ταχύτητα μας δείχνει 35,9......

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε μου στο Ios-hellas που δείχνει τα στατιστικά, στην υψηλότερη ταχύτητα μας δείχνει 35,9......


 
Και αυτη ηταν!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

sto ios hellas 35,9  δειχνει απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα...κατι εχει παθει και εγω το κοιταξα..αν θελεται μπειτε στο syros observer και θα το δειτε η επισης μπορειτε να δειτε την πορεια του πλοιου που δειχνει ολη την πορεια του πλοιου και θα το δειτε!!!!σας ειπα ηταν και ο ξαδερφος μου μεσα και μου το επιβεβαιωνει...αν προσεξετε εδω και μερες εχει κολλησει στο 35,9

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μην εισαι ισχυρογνωμον φιλε vortigern...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αν προσεξετε και στο 5 δειχνει 39.5 μεγιστη στις 18/07/09..δεν εχει μετρησει εκτοτε....το ιδιο γραφει και για το 4 στις 18/07/09 το 35,9..για προσεξτε το

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εννοω οτι αυτο που δειχενι για σημερα 18/7/09 το γραφει απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και για τα 2 πλοια..μπειτε κ αυριο και θα δειτε το ιδιο θα λεει

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

στην περιοχη της σαρωνιδας το επιαασε το 40,3 και μετα το κατεβασε σε 38

----------


## ndimitr93

Ε αφού δεν έχει αυξηθεί...πως να αλλάξει!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

για σημερα ναι!!!εχθες το επιασε το 40,3..στην σαρωνιδα..δες το στο syros observer ...σου ειπα εξ αλλου και με jps einai h metrhsh

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

απο τον ξαδερφο μου

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παρακαλω κοιταξτε την πορεια του πλοιου highspeed 4 στη σαρωνιδα και θα το δειτε..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

στο syros observer

----------


## Vortigern

Eδω φαινονται αναλυτικα τι ταχυτητες εβγαλε στις 17/7
Στο ΑΙΣ φαινετε να εχει βγαλει 40,3 αλλα εδω αλλα λεει...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αυτο ποθ δειχνεις δεν δειχνει σε ολα τα σημεια την πορεια του...εκει δειχνει και κατι 8 κομβους ειναι δυνατον να βγαλει το δρομολογιο οταν παει τοσο αργα...πατα vessels track και θα το δεις ..στην περιοχη της σαρωνιδας...αν δεν ισχυει αυτη η ταχυτητα με το ιδιο σκεπτικο καμια ταχυτητα που δειχνει δεν ισχυει

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν ειπε πια και 50 κομβους για να ειναι παραλογο..απορω γιατι το κανουμε τοσο θεμα!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και κατι τελευταιο αυτο που παρεθεσες δειχνει μεμονομενα μερη ..πχ παρος ναξος μυκονος κτλπ δεν δειχνει πχ τη σαρωνειδα που εβγαλε αυτη την ταχυτητα

----------


## cpt babis

να η αποδειξη αλλα παρακαλω μην κανουμε θεμα για τα μιλια του highspeed 4 γιατι αυτην την ταχυτητα την πιανει πολυ ευκολα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49957

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αγαλμα θα σου κανω φιλε μου cpt babis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Φίλε HIGHSPEED 4 απορώ γιατί έπρεπε να γράφεις μία πρόταση σε ένα ποστ..!! Λίγο κουραστικό....απο εδώ και πέρα μαζεμένα....Όσο για την ταχύτητα δεν σχολιάζω γιατί θα γίνω κακός.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

κοιτα...οπως ειπε και ο cpt babis για να μην λετε οτι μονο εγω τα λεω οι αποδειξεις υπαρχουν και σου ξανα λεω οτι αν δεν ισχυει του συγκεκριμενου η ταχυτητα δεν ισχυει για κανενα αλλο πλοιο..γιατι δηλαδη το festos otan epiase 30,9 δεν ειπατε τιποτα?τωρα στο 4 σας πειραξε?!Απ οτι βλεπω εχετε προβλημα για καποιο λογο που επιασε αυτη την ταχυτητα !!!...συγνωμη που τα στελνω ξεχωριστα αλλα δεν ξερω πως γινεται αλλιως!!!!
οποτε αφου τα δεδομενα μιλουν απο μονα τους ..ας κλεισει εδω

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν τελευταία φορά που απαντάω για να κλείσει το θέμα αυτό...Φίλε μου άνοιξες μία άσκοπη συζήτηση η οποία έπιασε 2 ολόκληρες σελίδες, μόνο και μόνο για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου...δε λέω, σου αρέσει, είσαι "fan" του, αλλά μέχρι εκεί....Στα άλλα ταχύπλοα δεν είδα σχόλια για τις ταχυτητες...γιατί λοιπόν εδώ τόσο θέμα?? Έχει μήπως γίνει θέμα ας πούμε η καθυστέρηση του Highspeed 3 σήμερα?? Στο θέμα του Mega Jet σχολίασες για την καθυστέρηση...το 3 δεν δικαιάται σχόλια?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Αυτό δεν μπορεί να φτάσει τα 40?? Λοιπόν, εδώ συζητάμε για το πλοίο...οι ταχύτητες είναι σε άλλο θέμα...τέλος αυτού του θέματος.....

----------


## Vortigern

> Λοιπόν τελευταία φορά που απαντάω για να κλείσει το θέμα αυτό...Φίλε μου άνοιξες μία άσκοπη συζήτηση η οποία έπιασε 2 ολόκληρες σελίδες, μόνο και μόνο για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου...δε λέω, σου αρέσει, είσαι "fan" του, αλλά μέχρι εκεί....Στα άλλα ταχύπλοα δεν είδα σχόλια για τις ταχυτητες...γιατί λοιπόν εδώ τόσο θέμα?? Έχει μήπως γίνει θέμα ας πούμε η καθυστέρηση του Highspeed 3 σήμερα?? Στο θέμα του Mega Jet σχολίασες για την καθυστέρηση...το 3 δεν δικαιάται σχόλια??Αυτό δεν μπορεί να φτάσει τα 40?? Λοιπόν, εδώ συζητάμε για το πλοίο...οι ταχύτητες είναι σε άλλο θέμα...τέλος αυτού του θέματος.....


Νομιζω πως ο Νικος με καλυψε απολυτα

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

σε αυτο συμφωνω..αλλα δεν ειναι πρωτη φορα που αναφερονται ταχυτητες στον φακελο των πλοιων..μα παιδια εσεις το συνεχισατε..εγω απλα εγραψα κατι..απο τι στιγμη που υπαρχει δεν γινεται να αμφισβητηθει και επισης σας ειπα και ο ξαδερφος μου με το jps το μετρησε και επιασε τοσο!!!επομενως δεν το συνεχισα εγω...τελοσπαντων λιγει εδω.

----------


## ndimitr93

> σε αυτο συμφωνω..αλλα δεν ειναι πρωτη φορα που αναφερονται ταχυτητες στον φακελο των πλοιων..μα παιδια εσεις το συνεχισατε..εγω απλα εγραψα κατι..απο τι στιγμη που υπαρχει δεν γινεται να αμφισβητηθει και επισης σας ειπα και ο ξαδερφος μου με το jps το μετρησε και επιασε τοσο!!!επομενως δεν το συνεχισα εγω...τελοσπαντων λιγει εδω.


Εμείς γράψαμε από δύο ποστ ο καθένας, άντε 3...εσύ έγραφες και έγραφες.....και κάτι άλλο για τον ξάδερφο....ταξίδευα από ρέθυμνο για Πειραιά με το 5 και το gps μου έδειχνε ότι πηγαίναμε με 42.....Λίγο υπερβολικό ήταν, οπότε το έκλεισα και απόλαυσα το σύντομο ταξίδι.....οπότε, η πραγματική ταχύτητα του πλοίου βρίσκεται μόνο στα όργανα του πλοίου...ούτε AIS ούτε ξAIS....τελος του off απο μένα.....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παντως το 5 αρκετες φορες πιανει πανω απο 42

----------


## ndimitr93

> παντως το 5 αρκετες φορες πιανει πανω απο 42


Δεν μίλησα για στιγμιαία...για σταθερή ταχύτητα....

----------


## vinman

Προσπέραση απο το Highspeed4 στον ¶γιο Γεώργιο!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφια της ναυαρχιδας!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

χθες το 4 το ανοιξε αρκετα..επιασε 38+και σε καποιο σημειο και 39 (πηγη syros observer)

----------


## Ergis

> χθες το 4 το ανοιξε αρκετα..επιασε 38+και σε καποιο σημειο και 39 (πηγη syros observer)


ναι το ειδα και εγω.ηταν κλασσικα στο σημειο που ολα τα πλοια τελικιαζουν με ολους τους καιρους :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..τον λογο ακομα τον ψαχνω.. :Confused:  :Confused: στο στενο αναμεσα σε κεα και κυθνο

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τον τελευταιο καιρο το παταει αρκετα..και την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχε πιασει 40,3 αλλα ατην περιοχη της Σαρωνιδας

----------


## vinman

Ταξίδι πρός Τήνο προχθές το Σάββατο το απόγευμα
Welcome on board!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50758

Μόλις ξεκίνησε....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50759

Βγαίνοντας απο τον Πειραιά...αγνοόντας τους νέους νόμους για το κάπνισμα...!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50760

Τα απόνερα πριν την Ερμούπολη....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50761

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Εξαιρετικες!!!!ειδικα η τελευταια!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Υπαρχουν καθολου φωτο απο την εποχη που ειχε η minoan τα highspeed και συγκεκριμενα απο το 4?

----------


## .voyager

Την Παρασκευή και την Κυριακή ταξίδεψα ξανά με το ΗS4 και με την επιβίβασή μου διαπίστωσα πως στο πρύμνιο εξωτερικό deck (το μόνο ανοιχτό, όπως ξέρουμε) έχουν τοποθετηθεί σχοινιά που απαγορεύουν την πρόσβαση στα κάγκελα και, γενικότερα, αφήνουν ελάχιστο χώρο στους επιβάτες που επιθυμούν να βγούν έξω. Λογικά, έχει γίνει για λόγους ασφαλείας, μα γιατί τώρα; 'Ελαβε χώρα κάποιο ατύχημα; Προσωπικά, περνάω όλο το ταξίδι εκεί συνήθως, ειδικά όταν ταξιδεύω μόνος και μέρα, οπότε η συγκεκριμένη έκπληξη ήταν πραγματικά δυσάρεστη...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ενδιαφερον παρουσιαζουν τα δρομολογια του Ηighspeed 4 απο τις 7/9 οπου σε ολους τους προορισμους που θα δρομολογηθει (πειραια- συρο-τηνο-μυκονο) {ΔΕ-ΤΡ-ΤΡΤ-ΠΕ} και (πειραια- παρο-ναξο-ιο-θηρα) {ΠΑΡ-ΣΑΒ-ΚΥΡ} θα κανει ακριβως την ιδια ωρα εκτελεσης δρομολογιου με το Ηighspeed 5 το οποιο και αυτο θα κανει τα ιδια δρομολογια αλλα διαφορετικες μερες..Ενδεικτικα ενα παραδειγμα το πειραιας - παρος το Ηighspeed 4 θα κληθει να το κανει 2 ωρες και 35 λεπτακια..Προβλεπονται γκαζια απο Σεπτεμβρη...

----------


## .voyager

Ταξίδεψα ξανά χθες με το πλοίο από Μύκονο (μόνο γυρισμό) και, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο καιρός ήταν γεμάτος, η άφιξη στο νησί έγινε στην προγραμματισμένη ώρα και στον Πειραιά με μόλις 10' καθυστέρηση.
Στο "πήγαινε" προτίμησα αεροπλάνο κι έχω να παρατηρήσω πως με τα αεροπορικά εισιτήρια να κειμένονται πλέον από την *Athens Airways* μέχρι και στα επίπεδα του business ναύλου του HS, για κάποιον που ταξιδεύει χωρίς αυτοκίνητο και έχει περιορισμένο χρόνο (πχ. ταξιδιώτες Σαββατοκύριακου, τριημέρων κτλ.), το αεροπλάνο είναι η ιδανικότερη και πιο ξεκούραστη λύση, με μόλις 20' πτήση...
Σε δυο εμδομάδες θα ταξιδέψω και με το Speedrunner με αυτοκίνητο, να επιβεβαιώσω τα θετικά σχόλια που μου μετέφεραν φίλοι που τους το πρότεινα.

----------


## xidianakis

μανουβρα highspeed 4 στη ναξο.. 7-8 bofor αερας.. εχω καταγραψει ολη τη διαδικασια προσδεσης.... θα κανω την αρχη με αυτες τις φωτο.... τις δινω στους leo, vinman, t.s.s apollon, miltiadis & lazaros.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52928

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52929

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52930

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52931

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52932

----------


## laz94

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε xidianakis! Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου!! :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

συνεχιζω.... οι φωτο για τον highspeed 4  :Smile:  :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52992

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52993

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52994

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52995

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52996

.....υπαρχει και συνεχεια...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλαρακο!!οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι αριστουργημα!!Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ!!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλαρακο!!οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι αριστουργημα!!Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ!!!!!


 
οριστε! δικες σου κι αυτες...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53040

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53041

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53042

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53043

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53044

----------


## Ergis

> οριστε! δικες σου κι αυτες...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53040
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53041
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53042
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53043
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53044


πατριωτη ελπιζω καποιες απο τις ζωγραφιες σου αυτες να κοσμησουν σε καποια στιγμη και την γκαλερι μας....
συγχαρητιριια!

----------


## xidianakis

> πατριωτη ελπιζω καποιες απο τις ζωγραφιες σου αυτες να κοσμησουν σε καποια στιγμη και την γκαλερι μας....
> συγχαρητιριια!


ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια εργη!.. λογο του οτι δεν εχω πολυ χρονο για να ανεβαζω κ στο φορουμ και στη γκαλερι (γιατι εχω προετοιμασια για πανελληνιες), σου δινω την αδεια και τα copyrights να τις ανεβασεις εσυ με το ονομα σου! (θα ειναι ευχαριστιση μου να τις ανεβασεις):wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια εργη!.. λογο του οτι δεν εχω πολυ χρονο για να ανεβαζω κ στο φορουμ και στη γκαλερι (γιατι εχω προετοιμασια για πανελληνιες), σου δινω την αδεια και τα copyrights να τις ανεβασεις εσυ με το ονομα σου! (θα ειναι ευχαριστιση μου να τις ανεβασεις):wink:


*Εργη, για σενα!*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53061

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53062

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53063

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53064

----------


## Ergis

> ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια εργη!.. λογο του οτι δεν εχω πολυ χρονο για να ανεβαζω κ στο φορουμ και στη γκαλερι (γιατι εχω προετοιμασια για πανελληνιες), σου δινω την αδεια και τα copyrights να τις ανεβασεις εσυ με το ονομα σου! (θα ειναι ευχαριστιση μου να τις ανεβασεις):wink:


Tιμη μου.....Σευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

σ ευχριστω για ακομα μια φορα φιλαρακο!!ειναι σωστο κοσμημα οι φωτο σου, ακρως επαγγελματικες και με αποψη...ΑΨΟΓΟΣ ΦΙΛΕ
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ

----------


## xidianakis

> σ ευχριστω για ακομα μια φορα φιλαρακο!!ειναι σωστο κοσμημα οι φωτο σου, ακρως επαγγελματικες και με αποψη...ΑΨΟΓΟΣ ΦΙΛΕ
> ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ


παιδια σας εχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα για τα καλα σας λογια. θελω να σας ευχαριστησω με την τελευταια φωτο του ρεπορταζ μου.. χαρισμενη σε ολο το φορουμ και ειδικοτερα στους highspeed 4 και εργη. :Wink: 
αναχωρηση απο ναξο....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53085

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ 1000 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΑΡΑ

----------


## .voyager

Έξω από τη Σύρο, από το "Νήσος Χίος".

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53120

----------


## vinman

Έξω απο το Φάληρο,το περασμένο Σάββατο,πάνω απο το Superfast XII.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4...*στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53681
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_

----------


## xidianakis

> *Highspeed 4...*στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53681
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_


φοβερες ολες οι φωτο!! πολλα μπραβο παιδια!!

----------


## vinman

> *Highspeed 4...*στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53681
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_


Τι όμορφο που ήταν με αυτήν την φορεσιά...!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε TSS APOLLON και ανταποδίδω με μία ακόμα προχθεσινή φωτογραφία...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53683

----------


## xidianakis

> Τι όμορφο που ήταν με αυτήν την φορεσιά...!!!
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε TSS APOLLON και ανταποδίδω με μία ακόμα προχθεσινή φωτογραφία...!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53683


vinman φτανει!! οχι αλλες κανονιες σημερα!! μας αποτελειωσατε!! πραγματικοι πινακες οι φωτο σας!

----------


## diagoras

Και απο τις κανονιες ολων ας περασουμε στις δικες μου τις σφαιρες.Αναχωρηση απ τον Πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53713

----------


## nkr

Το HIGHSPEED 4 στο λιμανι του Περαια.

----------


## Leo

Για τον Γιώργο, όπως συνηθίζω σε κάθε μου ταξίδι, του φέρνω ένα δωράκι με τα αγαπημένα του σινιάλα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54653

----------


## Ergis

> Για τον Γιώργο, όπως συνηθίζω σε κάθε μου ταξίδι, του φέρνω ένα δωράκι με τα αγαπημένα του σινιάλα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54653


σευχαριστω πολυ leo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55202

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Βρηκα ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο που ειχε κανει το  περιοδικο 4ΤΡΟΧΟΙ για το  ταχυπλοο Ηighspeed 4 εν ετει 2002..
το link ειναι το παρακατω  http://library.techlink.gr/4t/articl...0&article=8392

----------


## nkr

Το HIGHSPEED 4 αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια.

----------


## diagoras

Ταξιδι της επιστροφης λοιπον με το highspeed 4 απο Τηνο.Ωρα αναχωρησης 17.35.17.25 και η σιλουετα το πλοιο ξεπροβαλλει.Το πλοιο μπαινει στο λιμανι και με αριστερη στροφη δενει στον ντοκο.Η φορτοεκφορτωση γρηγορη και η ωρα της αναχωρησης πλησιαζει.17.35 και το πλοιο λυνει καβους και αφηνει πισω του την Τηνο 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56293 
Το πλοιο ασφυχτικα γεματο και στην οικονομικη 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56294 
και στην διακεκριμενη 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56295 
Ο καιρος ενα εξαρακι και τον εχουμε πλωρα αλλα δεν καταλαβαινουμε τιποτα.Ωρα 17.55 και η αφιξη στην Συρο πλησιαζει. 
Συνεχιζεται...

----------


## diagoras

Ωρα 18.00 και περναμε την μπουκα του λιμανιου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56296 
Το highspeed γυριζει με δεξια στροφη 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56297 
κατεβαζει καταπελτη 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56298 
και δενει στο λιμανι 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56299 
Φορτωνουμε γρηγορα και αφηνουμε πισω μας την πανεμορφη Ερμουπολη με προορισμο μας το μεγαλο λιμανι που θα σημανει και το τελος του ταξιδιου και των διακοπων μου  :Sad:  
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56302 
Συνεχιζεται...

----------


## diagoras

Η ωρα περναει και φτανει επιτελους η στιγμη μου θα ανεβω στη γεφυρα.Η ωρα 20.00 και ενα υπεροχο δειλινο επικρατει 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56311 
τα χειριστηρια 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56314 
και η θεα απ την αριστερη βαρδιολα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56317 
Η ωρα 21.00 και πλησιαζουμε στον Πειραια 
Συνεχιζεται...

----------


## diagoras

Το πλοιο κοβει ταχυτητα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56324 
και πλησιαζει την μπουκα.Η ωρα 21.10 και προλαβαινουμε οριακα τις αναχωρησεις των ΛΑΤΩ και ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι κατι που θα μας καθυστερουσε αρκετα.Περναμε τα φαναρια με πορεια προς τα λεμοναδικα.Αριστερη στροφη συρταρωμα με τον ντοκο και κατεβασμα του καταπελτη 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56325 
λιγο ακομα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56326 
και νετα.Το ταξιδι και οι δαικοπες μου εχουν τελειωσει.Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη και ελπιζω να σας αρεσε.Σας αφηνω οχι και με μια τοσο ωραια φωτογραφια του πλοιου 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56327

----------


## leonidas

HIGHSPEED 4 SYROS PORT  :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56350

14/8/09

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Μπράβο!!!  μαγικές και κατατοπιστικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το πλοιο κοβει ταχυτητα 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56324 
> και πλησιαζει την μπουκα.Η ωρα 21.10 και προλαβαινουμε οριακα τις αναχωρησεις των ΛΑΤΩ και ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι κατι που θα μας καθυστερουσε αρκετα.Περναμε τα φαναρια με πορεια προς τα λεμοναδικα.Αριστερη στροφη συρταρωμα με τον ντοκο και κατεβασμα του καταπελτη 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56325 
> λιγο ακομα 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56326 
> και νετα.Το ταξιδι και οι δαικοπες μου εχουν τελειωσει.Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη και ελπιζω να σας αρεσε.Σας αφηνω οχι και με μια τοσο ωραια φωτογραφια του πλοιου 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56327


*Πολύ όμορφο το αφιέρωμα σου φίλε Γιάννη από το ταξίδι σου με το Highspeed 4!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!*

----------


## Mitni

Λίγο έξω απο τη Νάξο full speed | 13/09/2009

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56559

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56560

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον Nikos V που έχει τα γενέθλια του σήμερα!!!
¶φιξη του Highspeed 4 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 20/4/2009..

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56561
*Χρόνια Πολλά Νίκο να τα εκατοστήσεις!!!!*

----------


## Nikos_V

Εν πλω.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56692

----------


## laz94

> Εν πλω.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56692


Μπράβο Νίκο! :Wink: 
Καταπληκτική!

----------


## Trakman

Τήνος... 
Αφιερωμένη στους vinman και Nikos_V!

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη.Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Γιωργο

----------


## cpt babis

To Highspeed 4
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57178
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57179
για τον φιλο Highspeed 4 :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε cpt babis σ' ευχαριστω πολυ!!!οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακες, και με μεγαλη ευκρινεια!!!!!!Μπραβο σου πολυ καλη δουλεια!!






Υ.Σ. Τα 38,8 επιασε στο πρωινο δρομολογιο το 4

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57395
   Τι έγινε  πολύ μαυρίλα έπεσε και δεν εννοώ τα σύννεφα  :Very Happy: 
  Και με την ευκαιρία μια απορία έχω πετύχει πολλές φορές στην επιστροφή τους στον Πειραιά σχεδόν όλα τα ταχύπλοα να φορτώνουν με καύσιμα συγκεκριμένα τα hs4-5 φορτώνουν 2 φορτηγά  βυτία μαζί με ρυμουλκούμενη δεξαμενή γνωρίζω και λογικό ότι καίνε αλλά σε κάθε ταξίδι  καταναλώνουν τόσο πολύ…….

----------


## MARGARITIS24

oταν καινε περιπου 6με7τονους την ωρα υπολογισε ποσο θελουνε κ θα καταλαβεις

----------


## cpt babis

Αλλη μια για το Highspeed 4 που εχει σημερα τα γενεθλια του
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57705
Να τα εκατοστησεις φιλε :Wink:

----------


## jimmy_techsound

> oταν καινε περιπου 6με7τονους την ωρα υπολογισε ποσο θελουνε κ θα καταλαβεις


   Ναι όντως
 και τα συμβατικά καίνε λιγότερο η περισσότερο? 

δεν έχω πετύχει ποτέ κάποιο συμβατικό να γεμίζει εκτός απ το bs ithaki που το πλευρίζει ένα <<πετρελαίαδικο>>

----------


## MARGARITIS24

το ιθακη καιει γυρω στους 4 τονους κ το χιος 6 τονους!για τα πιο μεγαλα παμε σε διψηφιο νουμερο

----------


## jimmy_techsound

> το ιθακη καιει γυρω στους 4 τονους κ το χιος 6 τονους!για τα πιο μεγαλα παμε σε διψηφιο νουμερο



Ok κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ακομα μια φορα φιλε μου *cpt babis* σ΄ευχαριστω παρα πολυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!Και συ να εισαι καλα και οτι επιθυμεις!!!Η  φωτο σου οπως παντα πεντακαθαρη και ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ!!!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΤΟN     HIGHSPEED 4

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57815

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Σ ευχαριστω φιλε μου NAXOS!!!ειναι φοβερη η φωτογραφια σου!!!

----------


## hsw

To Highspeed 4 φτάνει στην Πάρο ένα μεσημέρι του Αυγούστου... Αφιερωμένη στον Highspeed 4 που είχε τα γενέθλιά του και σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Φιλε μου hsw  Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την αφιερωση!!!Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!αψογος!!

----------


## diagoras

Για τον HIGHSPEED 4 μια φωτογραφια του βαποριου του 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58212 
Χρονια πολλα φιλε μου αν και λιγο καθυστερημενα
Υ.Γ. συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα.Ειναι με την παλια μου ψηφιακη η φωτο

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε diagoras!!!Nα σαι καλα, η φωτογραφια σου ειναι πολυ ομορφη και η ποιοτητα της ειναι καταπληκτικη!!!!

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα το πρωί πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα...λίγο πριν την Κύθνο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58396

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σήμερα το πρωί λίγο πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα...λίγο πριν την Κύθνο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58396


vinman καλως ηρθες!!!Πολυ ομορφη η εν πλω του 4!!

----------


## leonidas

HIGHSPEED 4

SYROS PORT  4/8/09   :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58573

----------


## Ergis

Highspeed 4 πριν αρκετα χρονια με τα χρωματα της HELLAS FLYING DOLPHINS και τα σβησμενα λογω ολυμπιαδας λογοτυπα της vodaphone.σε ενα δρομολογιο του απο ΝΑΞΟ προς ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ.οταν τοτε ειχε ποσοστα ο π.παναγοπουλος και το ειχε βαλει για ενα διαστημα εκει προς αντικατασταση του μπλου σταρ...εκεινο το καλοκαιρι εκαναν κοντρες με το αιολος εξπρες...μεχρι την ναξο τουλαχιστον καθως το αιολος μετα πηγαινε προς ικαρια.αν προσεξετε καλα διακρινονται τα απονερα του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και στο βαθος ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ junior απο ΠΑΡΟ προσ ΝΑΞΟ......δεν θυμαμαι τι δρομολογιο εκανε τοτε.....

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΡΓΗ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ
Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ
Η ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ.
ΤΙΤΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ " ΑΣΠΡΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ "

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58910

----------


## Ergis

> ΕΡΓΗ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ
> Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ
> 
> ΤΙΤΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ " ΑΣΠΡΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ "
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58910


σευχαριστω πολυ για το σχολιο σου κυρ Βασιλη. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
πολυ επιτυχιμενος ο τιτλος της φωτογραφιας θα ελεγα καθως εχει γινει αυτο που ολοι φωναζαν στο euro 2004......
"ΟΛΗ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΛΕ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΛΕ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ" :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Εν πλω

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59773

----------


## leonidas

HIGHSPEED 4

SYROS PORT 14/8/09  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60905

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Sto dimotiko symvoulio Kalymnou akoustike to onoma tou HIGHSPEED 4 gia agora kserei kaneis an alitheyei kati tetoio.

----------


## NAXOS

KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΜΕΝΙΣΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ.  ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΗ Ο ΔΗΜΟΣ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΙΩΝ  ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HELLENIC  TO  HAIGSPEED  4 ???

----------


## ARMENISTIS

nai ayto afisan na enoithi.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μου φαινεται πολυ απιθανο (κατα τη γνωμη μου)  η hellenic να θελει να πουλησει το κατα πολλους καλυτερο επιβατηγο-οχηματαγωγο ταχυπλοο της.
ειναι η ναυαρχιδα του στολου της, το πιο ανετο σε χωρους, το μεγαλυτερο σε χωρητικοτητα απο επιβατες και δεν εχει βγαλει προβληματα σε σχεση με αλλα highspeed..

----------


## leonidas

HIGHSPEED 4

PIRAEUS PORT 29/6/09  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63004

...για τον *OPELMANOS*  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63014

----------


## gtogias

Τώρα που κούρνιασαν στον Πειραιά για έναν ακόμη χειμώνα, ευκαιρία να βάλω μια φωτογραφία από μια απογευματινή του άφιξη στην Σύρο τον περασμένο Αύγουστο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65513

----------


## Nick_Pet

Στην Πάρο, στις 08.08.2009.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65967

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65968

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65969

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65970

----------


## NAXOS

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ - ΠΑΡΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ Η ΝΑΞΟΣ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65986

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65987

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι πριν λίγες ημέρες.                     P1020182.JPG

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Σήμερα στο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο του 16.45 ενώ έφευγε το πλοίο στο πίσω μέρος η απόσταση θα ήταν 1,5μετρο περίπου έρχεται ένα τύπος τρέχοντας κάνει ένα άλμα και  οριακά πατάει στο πέδιλο κάτω απ την αριστερή σκάλα φωνάζουν κάποιοι που τον είδαν όπως κι εγώ και αφού τον πήραν χαμπάρι από το πλήρωμα ενώ είχε περάσει και την γωνία που είναι τώρα δεμένο το speed runner κατέβασαν λίγο την σκάλα και με βοήθεια ανέβηκε από τα κάγκελα όλα αυτά χωρίς να κόψει ταχύτητα εντάξει παιδία προσοχή δεν χρειάζεται να ρισκάρουμε τη ζωή μας έτσι απλά

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πριν την σημερινή είσοδο του στο λιμάνι..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82501

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Λίγο πριν την σημερινή είσοδο του στο λιμάνι..!*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82501



Διαμαντια Μανο οι φωτο σου....ευχαριστουμε πολυ :Cool: 
Να μια εν πλω οικιακη για σενα :Wink: 


P3290721.JPG

----------


## nkr

Απιστευτες φωτο vinman και nikos v.,απλα εντυπωσιακες!!!

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετικά για τον φίλο opelmanos, για να τον καθηλώσω  :Very Happy: !! 


DSCN5336hs4.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

σημερα στην μυκονο..... αφιερωμενες στον φιλο Highspeed 4

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83533

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83534

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83535

----------


## nissos_mykonos

και μια απο την business class.....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83552

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Φιλε μου Nissos Mykonos σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!οι φωτογραφιες σου πραγματικα ειναι καταπληκτικες και πεντακαθαρες!!!!Αψογες!!!!!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

για σενα φιλε Highspeed 4 που σου αρεσαν οριστε μερικες ακομα απο μυκονο.......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83618

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83619

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83620

----------


## leonidas

Προχθεσινή αναχώρηση για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο  :Very Happy: 

DSCN4049.jpg

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο Λεωνίδα! Πολύ όμορφη φωτο! Και το πλοίο λάμπει όπως πάντα.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Φιλε Nissos Mykonos εισαι καλλιτεχνης!!!Για ακομα μια φορα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανταποδοσω!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πριν από 353 μέρες (20-4-2009)...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους HIGHSPEED 4, Leonidas, Leo, Nikos_V, Vinman, Laz94 και nissos_mykonos.*
P4200487.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> *¶φιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πριν από 353 μέρες (20-4-2009)...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους HIGHSPEED 4, Leonidas, Leo, Nikos_V, Vinman, Laz94 και nissos_mykonos.*
> P4200487.JPG


μαγικη η φωτογραφια σου........ευχαριστω πολυ........

----------


## laz94

> *¶φιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πριν από 353 μέρες (20-4-2009)...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους HIGHSPEED 4, Leonidas, Leo, Nikos_V, Vinman, Laz94 και nissos_mykonos.*
> P4200487.JPG


Πολύ όμορφη μανούβρα από το 4...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Εν πλω 
TINOS 4 019.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους leo,Nissos Mykonos,laz94,leonidas και Opelmanos

----------


## laz94

> Εν πλω 
> TINOS 4 019.JPG 
> Αφιερωμενη στους leo,Nissos Mykonos,laz94,leonidas και Opelmanos


Eυχαριστώ! Πολύ όμορφη φωτο! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε N.Mykonos(anthupoploiarxos) s euxaristw polu kai esena gia thn afierwsh!!elpizw suntoma na boresw na antapodosw!!!Katapliktikh h fwtografia sou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natsios

Κάποιος εκεί κάτω τράβαγε φωτό καλύτερα από εμένα.... :Confused: 

DSC02172.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Κάποιος εκεί κάτω τράβαγε φωτό καλύτερα από εμένα....
> 
> DSC02172.JPG


Σε ποιο νησι ειναι η φωτο ???

----------


## Natsios

> Σε ποιο νησι ειναι η φωτο ???


Ειναι στην Τήνο

----------


## Thanasis89

Highspeed 4 σε μια καλοκαιρινή έξοδό του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ! 

DSC02000.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Στην Τηνο 
TINOS 5 027.JPG

----------


## Stylianos

φίλε diagoras,τα λόγια είναι περιττά,η φωτο ειναι φοβερή! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Προσοχή....Δαγκώνει..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85372

----------


## diagoras

Γκουχου γκουχου :Razz:  
TINOS 2010 340.JPG 
Στον  :Wink: pelmanos

----------


## vinman

*Πώ πώ...φλομώσαμε Γιάννη...
Για σένα..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85408

----------


## diagoras

Ομορφα,ζωντανα χρωματα.Ευχαριστω Μανωλη και ανταποδιδω 
TINOS 5 043.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για όλους τους φίλους!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85789

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ κάπνα ρε παιδί... Ξερόγκαζο τρελό...  :Wink: 

DSC02005.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στο Πειραιά πριν 365 μέρες ακριβώς! Για τους φίλους Vinman,Thanasis89,diagoras και Highspeed4...!*
P4200480.JPG

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Eυχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου Νissos Mykonos για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια σου!!

----------


## noiz

poia einai h megisth taxutita tou???? :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> poia einai h megisth taxutita tou????


42 μιλια max. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το highspeed 4 εχει υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα στο 90% της ισχυος των μηχανων του 40,5 κομβους και στο 100% 42 κομβους(ισως και λιγο πιο πανω)

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Highspeed 4 εν πλω....

P4250104.JPG
Για ολους τους φαν :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*...να'σαι καλά Νικόλα...!!
Για σένα...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86021

----------


## karavatoss

καλησπερα σε ολους.αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι πως καλα τα χαι σπιντ αλλα πολυ κουνιστα βρε παιδια!αν πεσεις σε καιρο... μετανιονεις πολυ!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> καλησπερα σε ολους.αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι πως καλα τα χαι σπιντ αλλα πολυ κουνιστα βρε παιδια!αν πεσεις σε καιρο... μετανιονεις πολυ!


Αμα έχεις τέτοια γκάζια, ας κουνάει. Ασε που το κούνημα του ταχύπλοου δε ζαλίζει τόσο πολύ όσο το αργό κούνημα ενός παλιού βαποριού. Πού να δεις κούνημα το Χοζοβιώτισσα. Σακούλα κατευθείαν :Razz: 

Για τους λάτρεις του "4".
NAFPLIO 118#.jpg

----------


## karavatoss

ναι δεν λεω τα γκαζια ειναι καλα αλλα να τα απολαμβανεις και εξω,γιατι στα χαι σπιντ σε κλεινουν μεσα και δεν το απολαμβανεις ,ετσι δεν ειναι ? τουλαχιστον μεχρι το 2008 που ταξιδεψα τελευταια φορα με χαι.

----------


## Ergis

> ναι δεν λεω τα γκαζια ειναι καλα αλλα να τα απολαμβανεις και εξω,γιατι στα χαι σπιντ σε κλεινουν μεσα και δεν το απολαμβανεις ,ετσι δεν ειναι ? τουλαχιστον μεχρι το 2008 που ταξιδεψα τελευταια φορα με χαι.


προσφατα εκανα μια βολτα με το φουσκωτο του αδελφουμου και αναπτηξαμε ταχυτητα 44 μιλιων.οταν ειδα το μιλιομετρο πραγματικα δικαιωλογησα τους υπευθυνους που μας βαζουν μεσα...πραγματικα.....
*ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ,ΣΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ*.
ας μην παραπονιομαστε λοιπον......

----------


## karavatoss

ναι δεν λεω,αλλα ,αλλο φουσκοτο μερικων μετρων και αλλο χαι σπιντ μερικων δεκαδων μετρων αγαπητε.αλλοστε εχουμε ταξιδεψει πολλοι απο μας με χαι,την εποχη που μπορουσες να κατσεις εξω στην πρυμνη και δεν υπηρχε ποτε,ουτε ειχε ακουστει ποτε το παραμικρο.αντιθετος θα σου ελεγα πωσ ηταν παρα πολυ καλα και ιδιαιτερα!

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση για τον Φώτη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86347

----------


## vinman

*Για να φτιάξω λίγο ακόμα τη διάθεση του φίλου opelmanos......με τη χθεσινή ''άκαπνη'' αναχώρηση...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86603

----------


## opelmanos

> *Για να φτιάξω λίγο ακόμα τη διάθεση του φίλου opelmanos......με τη χθεσινή ''άκαπνη'' αναχώρηση...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86603


 Πέρα από την υπέροχη φωτογραφία του Μάνου δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που οφείλεται τόσο κάπνισμα και στα ταχύπλοια.Οι μηχανές τους είναι σίγουρα καινούργιες.Οι συντήρήσεις γίνονται μια χαρά ,χρησημοποιούν ποιό καθαρότερα καύσιμα από τα παλιά πλοία άρα τι μένει??

----------


## vinman

> Πέρα από την υπέροχη φωτογραφία του Μάνου δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που οφείλεται τόσο κάπνισμα και στα ταχύπλοια.Οι μηχανές τους είναι σίγουρα καινούργιες.Οι συντήρήσεις γίνονται μια χαρά ,χρησημοποιούν ποιό καθαρότερα καύσιμα από τα παλιά πλοία άρα τι μένει??


Λογικά είναι η απότομη επιτάχυνση που δίνουν με το που θα περάσουν τα φανάρια...λίγο αργότερα που έχουν πιάσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα τα πράγματα...

----------


## diagoras

> Λογικά είναι η απότομη επιτάχυνση που δίνουν με το που θα περάσουν τα φανάρια...λίγο αργότερα που έχουν πιάσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα τα πράγματα...


 Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι Μανωλη.Στο δωστα ολα το βγαζουν ολο αυτο 
TINOS 2010 338.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους δυο προλαλισαντες

----------


## vinman

*...ενώ όταν ξεκινάει χαλαρά δεν έχει κάπνα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86912

----------


## dokimakos21

*HIGHSPEED 4-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια 24.04.10*
*Για τον Μανο...!*
P4240767.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

φιλε highspeed 4 οι φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν ειναι για σένα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88047

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88048

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88049

εδώ φένεται ξεκάθαρα ο σταθεροποιητής που υπάρχει κάτω απο την αριστερή καρίνα του πλοιου :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88050

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε μου!!!σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ευχαριστω...δες μερικές ακόμα..

V.I.P
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88080

Kατάστρωμα v.i.p
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88081

και τέλος τα απόνερα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88082

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

για ακομα μια φορα οι φωτο σου ειναι καταπληκτικες!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Φώτη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88198

----------


## Nick_Pet

> ευχαριστω...δες μερικές ακόμα..
> 
> V.I.P
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88080
> 
> Kατάστρωμα v.i.p
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88081
> 
> και τέλος τα απόνερα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88082


Στην πρώτη φωτό, τι μέτρα ανακοινώνονται στην τηλεόραση? :-D :Sad:

----------


## diagoras

Για τους vinman και Nissos Mykonos 
TINOS 2010 320.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

άλλη μία για τον highspeed 4 και Nissos Mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88467

----------


## dokimakos21

*HIGHSPEED 4*
*Γεια ολους εσας..!*
P4240765.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 2-5-2010....Φωτογραφία από το Απόλλων Ελλάς..Για τους φίλους Vinman,dokimakos21,Diagoras,nissos_mykonos και HIGHSPEED 4..*
P5020433.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> *Έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 2-5-2010....Φωτογραφία από το Απόλλων Ελλάς..Για τους φίλους Vinman,dokimakos21,Diagoras,nissos_mykonos και HIGHSPEED 4..*
> P5020433.JPG


ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!μέσα ήμουν στο ταξίδι αυτό....

----------


## nissos_mykonos

μερικές ώρες πριν στην μύκονο 2/5/2010... για τους highspeed 4 Nissos Mykonos Leo

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88478

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88477

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88479

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παδια οι φωτογραφιες σας ειναι πανεμορφες!!Παλι ζωγραφισατε!!Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ γι τις αφιερωσεις!!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

δείτε μερικές ακόμα από της 2/5/2010 για τους HIGHSPEED 4 Nissos Mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88485

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88483

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88484

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ειναι η πρωτη φωτο που ανεβαζω στο foroum..Ειναι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στους Nissos Mykonos(ανθυποπλοιαρχος) και nissos mykonos(ναυτης), καθως επισης και σε ολα τα παιδια που μου εχουν αφιερωσει κατα καιρους φωτογραφιες, οπως επισης και σε ολο το foroum..
Εικόνα1.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Ειναι η πρωτη φωτο που ανεβαζω στο foroum..Ειναι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στους Nissos Mykonos(ανθυποπλοιαρχος) και nissos mykonos(ναυτης), καθως επισης και σε ολα τα παιδια που μου εχουν αfιερωσει κατα καιρους φωτογραφιες, οπως επισης και σε ολο το foroum..
> Εικόνα1.jpg


ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!να σαι' καλά!!!πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Για τους φιλους nissos mykonos, Nissos Mykonos, Trakman, Leo, Vinman, Εργή, diagoras, dokimakos 21 και γενικοτερα σε ολους τους λατρεις του συγκεκριμενου ταχυπλοου.. απο το καταστρωμα του Superafst 12
Εικόνα11.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Για τους φιλους nissos mykonos, Nissos Mykonos, Trakman, Leo, Vinman, Εργή, diagoras, dokimakos 21 και γενικοτερα σε ολους τους λατρεις του συγκεκριμενου ταχυπλοου.. απο το καταστρωμα του Superafst 12
> Εικόνα11.jpg


*Σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88733

----------


## dokimakos21

*HIGHSPEED 4-Σημερινη αναχωριση*
*P5131416.jpg*

----------


## gasim

Στη Νάξο, καλοκαίρι του 2004.
Δύο πλώρες, δύο τεχνολογίες, δύο αιώνες.  Όλα διαφορετικά, και το καθένα με τη δική του ιστορία.

Limani Day 5 09.jpg

----------


## gasim

Πήραμε φόρα, πάμε για Πάρο...

Naxos Hora Day 7 13.jpg

Το 'Vodafone' λείπει, ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 2004...

----------


## DimitrisT

1/6 Highspeed 4 άφιξη στο Πειραιά.......
DSCF4975.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αναχωρόντας για Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο ...

hs41.jpg

hs42.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Και η απογευματινη του αφιξη 
039.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## dokimakos21

*Χθεσινη απογευματινη αφιξη...!*
*Για ολη την παρεα...!*
*P6152028.jpg*

----------


## zozef

Εξω απο τα λιμανι της Συρου στις 23/05,και πισω το B/S 1.
TNS 300.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια βλεπω το highspeed 4 και απο 37+ που ηταν η ταχυτητα του εχει πεσει τα τελευταια 10 λεπτα στο 28+..
δεν θελω να κακομελεταω αλλα δεν μου κολλαει καλα..

Υ.Γ ευτυχως μετα απο 20 λεπτα χαμηλης ταχυτητας 28+ ανεβασε ταχυτητα στα κανονικα του επιπεδα

----------


## captain 83

Οταν θα το δούμε να βγάζει τα κουπιά και να κάθεται ο καπετάνιος με το μαστίγιο και ο ύπαρχος με το ταμπούρλο για να δίνει  το ρυθμό για το κουπί, τότε να ανησυχήσουμε...
Έλεος κάθε φορά που για τον χ-ψ-ζ λόγο που κόβει λίγο ταχύτητα να ανησυχείτε και να γράφετε...
Στα 28 έπεσε, δεν έπεσε και κάτω από το μηδέν....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

καλα δεν χρειαζετε να απαντας με τετοιο τονο, απλα επειδη εβλεπα το χαρτη και αποτομα και για αρκετη ωρα εριξε ταχυτητα θεωρησα σωστο να γραψω ενα ποστ και να το αναφερω ...

----------


## captain 83

Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό πλέον με το παραμικρό να ποστάρετε επειδή ένα πλοίο έκοψε ταχύτητα για χίλιους δυο λόγους....Όταν θα το κόψουν εντελώς το  ais να δούμε τότε ποιόν χάρτη θα βλέπεις.

----------


## karavatoss

kala o anthropos ekane ena sxolio,ena athoo sxolio,prepei na ton fame diladi??den katalava??kala kaneis file mou kai mas enimeroneis,sinexise se parakalo,exei poli endiaferon i drastiriotita sou,kai oso gia ta sxolia min dineis simasia,isos autoi pou ta kanoun zileuoun tis noseis,tin eparkia sou,kai pano ap ola tin enimerosi sou.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.

DSCN1715.jpg

----------


## karavatoss

poli kali foto,se euxaristoume!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ηighspeed 4*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1716.jpg
_Για τον φιλο karavatoss_

----------


## karavatoss

s euxaristo para poli gia tin afierosi.oi foto sou einai apla katapliktikes!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΟΗΜΕΡΗ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΘΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΑΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑΣ ,Η ΒΡΑΔΥΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ

IMG_5601.JPG

IMG_5615-1.JPG

IMG_5624.JPG

IMG_5635-1.JPG

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Απλα Υπεροχεςςςς

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για να δούμε την απογευματινή αναχώρηση από Πειραιά την έκτη μέρα του Πάσχα...*


*Αφιερωμένες στους (τυχαία σειρά) aegeanspeedlines, τον manolis_132, τον pantelis2009, τον Nikos Maroulis , τον Highspeed 4 και σε όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες.*


*Φωτογραφίες πάνω από το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ.* 


*Αν και δεν είμαι φαν αυτού του ρεπερτορίου , στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες ταιριάζει ακριβώς ένα τραγούδι: ... Κάνω ένα τσιγάρο και φεύγωωωωω ..*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο για την αφιέρωση! Τέλειες οι φωτό σου!! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4*...Πειραιας καταπλους 26-6-2010.
DSCN1642.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben_ _Bruce,T.J.,Karavatoss,Nikolas200,aegeanspeedlines,  NAXOS,giorgos249,Highspeed 4_

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία από εκείνη την αναχώρηση. Aφιερωμένη στον T.S.S APOLLON.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια του φιλου giorgos249,  με  εντονα χρωματα  και φοντο την Πειραικη!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία! Μπράβο!

----------


## karavatoss

ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις φωτο,τελειες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Highspeed 4 μας προσπέρασε σαν αέρας. Φωτογραφημενο πάνω απο το Ποσειδώνας στις 28/06/2010. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, giorgos_249, aegeanspeedlines, HIGHSPEED 4, NAXOS, nkr, Ιθάκη, polykas & karavatoss 

HIGHSPEED 4 01 28-06-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 4 02 28-06-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 4 03 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω φιλε pantelis2009_
*Highspeed 4*...Πειραιας 4-7-2010 
_DSCN2358.jpg_

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Φιλε Panteli2009 οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι μοναδικες!!Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανταποδοσω :Razz:

----------


## giorgos_249

> To Highspeed 4 μας προσπέρασε σαν αέρας. Φωτογραφημενο πάνω απο το Ποσειδώνας στις 28/06/2010. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, giorgos_249, aegeanspeedlines, HIGHSPEED 4, NAXOS, nkr, Ιθάκη, polykas & karavatoss


*Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες Παντελή!*

*Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω με μία από την Πάρο το περσινό καλοκαίρι. Αυτή για εσένα και όλους τους φίλους του βασιλιά των χαισπιντ, του 4ου.*

*Επειδή δεν είχα τη μηχανή μαζί μου εκείνη τη στιγμή,  την τράβηξα από κινητό, ζητώ συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα.*

DSC01518 (2).jpg

----------


## laz94

Σαν σήμερα, ένα χρόνο πριν...
Πρωινή αναχώριση για Παροναξία. (Φώτο πάνω από τον Φοίβο)

Για τους φίλους T.S.S Apollon, pantelis2009 και giorgos_249

(Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα :Surprised: ops :Smile: 

100_1162.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε laz94 ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_
*Highspeed 4*...Πειραιας 4-7-2010.
DSCN2357.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σαν σήμερα, ένα χρόνο πριν...
> Πρωινή αναχώριση για Παροναξία. (Φώτο πάνω από τον Φοίβο)
> 
> Για τους φίλους T.S.S Apollon, pantelis2009 και giorgos_249
> 
> (Συγνώμη για την ποιότηταops
> 
> 100_1162.jpg


Φίλε laz94 ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Το πλοίο είναι τέλειο. Μοναδικές οι φωτογραφίες σας μπορώ να πω παιδιά μπράβο!!!!

----------


## laz94

> _Φιλε laz94 ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_
> *Highspeed 4*...Πειραιας 4-7-2010.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96765


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πολύ όμορφη φωτο!  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Σαν σήμερα, ένα χρόνο πριν...
> Πρωινή αναχώριση για Παροναξία. (Φώτο πάνω από τον Φοίβο)
> 
> Για τους φίλους T.S.S Apollon, pantelis2009 και giorgos_249
> 
> (Συγνώμη για την ποιότηταops
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96751


*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Θα ανταποδώσω στο χαισπιντ 1 προσεχώς.....*

----------


## gnikles

ΧΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!
P6300132.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ΧΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!
> P6300132.JPG


 ΚΑΤΙ ΈΧΕΙΣ Π¶ΘΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠ¶Σ ΕΣΥ  ΑΠΌ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΡΗ:grin:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΤΟ 'HIGHSPEED 4' ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΡΓΕΙ κ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJnKAZfTCq4

----------


## dokimakos21

HighSpeed 4-Σήμερα το απόγευμα Έν πλώ.
Για όλους εσάς.!
P7102520.jpg

----------


## vinman

> HighSpeed 4-Σήμερα το απόγευμα Έν πλώ.
> Για όλους εσάς.!
> P7102520.jpg


*...αν προσέξεις καλά τον τύπο με την κίτρινη μπλούζα δίπλα στην τσιμινιέρα θα δείς ότι με ''έπιασες στα πράσσα'' Φώτη....
Για σένα το κροσάρισμα με το Ιθάκη που ήσουν πάνω!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4*...Πειραιας καταπλους 10-7-2010.
DSCN2537.jpg

DSCN2538.jpg
_Για τον φιλο vinman_

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στη Σύρο, Σάββατο απόγευμα!
Για τον vinman που είναι κάπου εκεί, και τους Leo, Nikos_V, αιγαιοπλόος, zozef, dokimakos21, TSS APOLLON

Trakakis_P7103073.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για τους manoubras33, leonidas (τους Συριανούς που δεν είδαμε  :Razz: ) και το παρεάκι της Σύρου (κυρίως γι αυτόν που κρύβεται πισω απο την δεξιά τσιμινιέρα...)

hs4vinDSCN0256.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Οι συριανοί έφυγαν γιατί είναι ξεχασιάρηδες και μερικοί αφήνουν τα κινητά τους στα σπηντρανερς! :Razz: 

Αφιερωμένη λοιπόν στους ξεχασιάρηδες!!!

DSCN4616.jpg

Εν πλώ 6/4/2010 !

----------


## vinman

> Για τους manoubras33, leonidas (τους Συριανούς που δεν είδαμε ) και το παρεάκι της Σύρου (κυρίως γι αυτόν που κρύβεται πισω απο την δεξιά τσιμινιέρα...)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98263


*@Leo...δεν κρυβόμουν...εσύ δεν με είδες σε αντίθεση με μένα που και σε είδα και σε απαθανάτισα....
@Trakman....μαγευτική όπως πάντα...
Για εσάς,την υπόλοιπη Συριανή παρέα αλλά και για τον leonida...λίγο μετά την αποβίβαση μου στην Ερμούπολη...!*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99496

----------


## LOS

Τι επαθε το πΛοιο κ εφτασε στη μυκονο στις 10:15;;;

----------


## dokimakos21

> Τι επαθε το πΛοιο κ εφτασε στη μυκονο στις 10:15;;;


Λόγο της απεργίας των βυτίων , κα8υστέρησε να γίνει ανεφοδιασμός και αναχώρησε στις 7:10..!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 4...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
DSCN2927.jpg
_Για τους φιλους pantelis 2009,Trakman,laz94_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Έχω έλειψη απ' αυτό θα αφιερώσω σε άλλο post συντομα. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> _Highspeed 4...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
> DSCN2927.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους pantelis 2009,Trakman,laz94_


Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON!
Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Nikos_V!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101497

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Για τον Nikos_V!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101497


*Ευχαριστω πολυ vinman!!!!*
626.JPG

----------


## trelaras

Πειραιας 28/07/10

----------


## laz94

Aναχώρηση από Πειραιά (φωτο πάνω από τον Φοίβο)

Για τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON και pantelis2009....

100_1163.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη Λάζαρε, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink:  :Very Happy: . Σύντομα θα ανταποδώσω αλλού!!!

----------


## xidianakis

για τους NAXOS, ERGIS, LEO & PANTELIS2009

hs4.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε xidianakis, υπέροχη φωτο θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα σε άλλο θέμα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aναχώρηση από Πειραιά (φωτο πάνω από τον Φοίβο)
> 
> Για τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON και pantelis2009....
> 
> 100_1163.jpg


 
_Ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 και ανταποδιδω_ 
_Highspeed 4...Πειραιας 14-7-2010._
DSCN2929.jpg

----------


## laz94

> _Ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 και ανταποδιδω_ 
> _Highspeed 4...Πειραιας 14-7-2010._
> DSCN2929.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON!
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## LOS

Το πλοίο το βλέπω τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες με κάτι περίεργες αυξομειώσεις στη ταχύτητα του...έχουμε κάποιο θεματάκι???:-(

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

τιποτα  ειναι αστερι το βαπορι!

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω το ταχύπλοο με τις λιγότερες βλάβες και την καλύτερη ταξινόμηση στα σαλόνια του. Το πλέον λειτουργικό και άνετο για τον επιβάτη. Για μένα δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα, κρατάω μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για το Χαϊσπίντ 6 που δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ακόμη.

----------


## xidianakis

.....επισης ειναι και το πιο "καλοταξιδο" στον καιρο!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Highspeed 4* -*Εχ8ές στον Σαρωνικό*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
P8303606.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Το πλέον λειτουργικό και άνετο για τον επιβάτη.


Και το πλέον όμορφο (για ταχύπλοο) για τον καραβολάτρη.
Ειδικά σε σχέση με το "5" που είναι σαν να έχει κωλοκάτσει στην πρύμνη του.

----------


## NFI

To 4 ειναι μακραν το πιο αγαπητο ταχυπλοο. Τα εχει ολα, μεγεθος, απλα, χωρητικοτητα και πανω απο ολα εχει ομορφες γραμμες. Το μονο που του λειπει ειναι η ταχυτητα του 5, που θεωρητικα την εχει στα χαρτια αλλα οχι στην πραξη. Τοτε που ειχε μπει η πρωτη παραγγελια στην Austal ισως θα επρεπε αντι για τα δυο μικρα να ειχαν χτισει 2 4-αρια.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

HS4 στο λιμάνι της Νάξου στις 24/8

Για τους φίλους: pantelis2009, T.S.S. APOLLON, dokimakos21 και για όλα τα παιδιά που μας χαρίζουν καθημερινά πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και μας κάνουν να ταξιδεύουμε μαζί τους.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Για να ευλογίσω και εγω λιγακι τα γενια μου πραγματικα το 4 ειναι εκπληκτικό πλοιο, και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι η εξαιρετικη διαρυθμιση των χωρων(που την εχει και το 6)..
την προοπτικη για την ταχυτητα την εχει, οπως αναφερει και το καταστατικο του πλοιου και αυτο το αποδεικνυει καθε φορα που οταν μαζευει καθυστερηση ανοιγει πολυ παραπανω για να την καλύψει..
Υ.Γ. Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια για τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφίες τους!

----------


## Ergis

μακραν το καλυτερο ταχυπλοο πιστευω.......ωραιες φωτο ξεδελφε! :Wink:

----------


## karavatoss

καλα τα ταχυπλοα δεν λεω,αλλα αν βαλει λιγο αερα,τοτε αγανακτεις την ωρα και την στιγμη για την επιλογη σου.εισαι κλεισμενος και μεσα ,ειναι αστα να πανε!

----------


## zozef

Και το ποιο καλοταξιδο σε χονδο καιρο ,το λεω εκ πειρας οχταρακι και!!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Συμφωνω ότι ειναι καλοτάξιδο γτ τα περισσοτερα ταξιδια που εκανα με το 4 απο Κρητη ηταν με 7αρια και 8αρια και εχει πολυ καλή συμπεριφορά..
Οπως έπίσης και το 6 οταν γυρναγα απο Σαντορίνη και είχε καιρο η θάλασσα το ταξίδι του, ομως ηταν απίστευτα άνετο και δεν καταλάβαινες ότι κουνούσε..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GiorgosVitz για την αφιέρωση. Είμαι Στύρα και γυρίζω την Δευτέρα, και θα ανταποδώσω. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

περιεργη πορεια το highspeed 4..Ενω εκανε κανονικα το δρομολογιο του μεχρι μυκονο, ξανα ξεκινησε, περασε απο τηνο χωρις να σταματησει και συνεχιζει προς τα πανω..Το δρομολογιο του κανονικα εφευγε απο μυκονο στις 5 το απογεμα

----------


## BULKERMAN

Έρχεται ¶νδρο... :Wink:  Δοκιμαστικό...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω φιλε μου!!και ξερεις τι μου περναει απο το μυαλο(ισως θελει να δει αν μπορει να πιασει ανδρο για πιθανη αλλαγη του δρομολογιου του με το highspeed 6)

----------


## BULKERMAN

> αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω φιλε μου!!και ξερεις τι μου περναει απο το μυαλο(ισως θελει να δει αν μπορει να πιασει ανδρο για πιθανη αλλαγη του δρομολογιου του με το highspeed 6)


To ξεραμε από νωρίς εδώ στην ¶νδρο αλλά μέχρι να το δω να ρχεται δεν το πίστευα.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οποιο και απο τα δυο παντως θα ειναι στη γραμμη ειτε highspeed 4 ειτε 6 νομιζω οτι ειναι σουπερ!!!Και τα δυο ειναι κορυφαια ταχυπλοοα!!!

----------


## rafina-lines

Δηλαδή μετά την ¶νδρο, θα έρθει Ραφήνα, παιδιά??  Αμάν!!!  Μα τι γίνεται??  Σε μία μέρα, δύο ταχύπλοα!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Tyχερε φιλε Ραφηνα -lines!!!!Παντως καποιος λογος θα υπαρχει που κανει αυτη την ωρα δοκιμαστικο το 4

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τι τραβάμε εμείς οι Ραφηνιώτες......*
*Μας φέρνουν το φαί και μας το παίρνουν μέσα από το στόμα.* 
*Και δεν είναι το πρώτο κρούσμα (βλ Αλκυόνη)*
*Ποιος ο λόγος να αντικατασταθεί το 6 από το 4 αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.....*

----------


## rafina-lines

Δεν είμαι και τόσο τυχερός, γιατί τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά κι όλα αυτά τα μαθαίνω μέσα από το Nautilia.  Πάντως απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει το 6 δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ στην ¶νδρο, οπότε μήπως ψάχνουν αντικαταστάτη άμεσα...

Και το πρωί από το σταθμάρχη του ΚΤΕΛ άκουσα ότι το 6 θα μείνει δύο μέρες Ραφήνα, και μετά θα έρθει το 5.  Δεν έδωσα σημασία τότε και τον κορόιδευα, αλλά φαίνεται πως αυτή η φράση είχε μέσα μια δόση αλήθειας...

----------


## dokimakos21

*HIGHSPEED 4-Εχθές στον Σαρωνικο..!*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
P9063715.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Δεν είμαι και τόσο τυχερός, γιατί τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά κι όλα αυτά τα μαθαίνω μέσα από το Nautilia.  Πάντως απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει το 6 δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ στην ¶νδρο, οπότε μήπως ψάχνουν αντικαταστάτη άμεσα...
> 
> Και το πρωί από το σταθμάρχη του ΚΤΕΛ άκουσα ότι το 6 θα μείνει δύο μέρες Ραφήνα, και μετά θα έρθει το 5.  Δεν έδωσα σημασία τότε και τον κορόιδευα, αλλά φαίνεται πως αυτή η φράση είχε μέσα μια δόση αλήθειας...



Το 6 μια χαρά έδεσε στο Γαύριο!!Γρήγορα και χωρίς πρόβλημα!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μόλις μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου. Έχει πλάκα να πάει και Ραφήνα.....*
*(Αν και δεν το βλέπω καθώς έχει περάσει και παλιότερα και πρέπει να έχει την πιστοποίηση , αχρείαστη να είναι....... θέλουμε το 6)*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

αυτη τη στιγμη παει για Ραφηνα

----------


## LOS

Και το hs4 παντως δεν νομιζω να εχει ξαναπαει Ραφηνα!! Μεσα σε μια χρονια η Ραφηνα θα δει 3 νεα ταχυπλοα να προσεγγιζουν εστω και μια φορα το λιμανι! Για πιο λογο ρε παιδια να τα βρηκε σκουρα;; Περιεργα πραγματα!! Καποιος να παει να μαθει!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εχει ξανα παει Ραφηνα το 4..παλια αναχωρουσε και απο κει
Δεν υπαρχει καποιος λογος να τα βρηκε σκουρα το 6..Ισα-ισα που τηρησε επακριβως το δρομολογιο του μεχρι τη Μυκονο!!Απλα το 4 ειναι μικροτερο λιγοτερο ογκωδες και ειναι πιο καταλληλο για τη γραμμη της Ραφηνας..
Οποιο και απο τα 2 να μεινει στη γραμμη ειναι εξ ισου καλο! :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Και το hs4 παντως δεν νομιζω να εχει ξαναπαει Ραφηνα!! Μεσα σε μια χρονια η Ραφηνα θα δει 3 νεα ταχυπλοα να προσεγγιζουν εστω και μια φορα το λιμανι! Για πιο λογο ρε παιδια να τα βρηκε σκουρα;; Περιεργα πραγματα!! Καποιος να παει να μαθει!!



Στο λιμάνι ήμουν και όλα πήγαν μια χαρά και καλύτερα από ότι περίμενα!
Ο captain λες και το ξερε το λιμάνι.

----------


## LOS

Ποτε εκανε δρομολογιο το 4 απο Ραφηνα;; Παντως το 4 ειναι η ναυαρχιδα της hsw και καλυτερο του 4! Ενα βαπορι που φτιαχτηκε για το Αιγαιο και ειναι πολυ ανετο και ευρυχωρο! Μακαρι να το ανοιγανε οπως παλια και στη ταχυτητα!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Νομιζω οτι πλεον η Ναυαρχιδα ειναι το 6..Παρολο ποου το 4 εχει μεγαλυτερο αριθμο επιβατων το 6 ειναι μεγαλυτερο σε μηκος..Το πιο απο τα δυο ειναι καλυτερο δεν ειμαι σε θεση να το γνωριζω παντως πιο καινουργιο εσωτερικα-εξωτερικα και πιο γρηγορο ειναι το 6
Υ.Γ. νομιζω οτι πιο ανετο ειναι το 6, η διαρυθμιση των χωρων του το καλοκαιρι που μπηκα μου φανηκε καλυτερη απο του 4

----------


## karystos

Το HIGHSPEED 6 αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα στο Γαύριο με την πιστοποίηση επειδή έχει μια άγκυρα μόνο κι αυτή στη μέση με συρματόσκοινο. Οπότε δεν κρατιέται. Το θέμα ήταν γνωστό από την Κυριακή, όπου συζητιόταν να πάει κατευθείαν το 4 στη Ραφήνα. Φάίνεται πως έκαναν μια δοκιμή, μπορεί να έδεσε γρήγορα, το θέμα όμως δεν είνα να δέσεις αλλά να κρατηθείς πρυμνοδετημένος με την πλώρη στο πουθενά και τον άνεμο στην μπάντα, αφού ο βυθός δεν κρατάει. Τα συμβατικά φουντάρουν και τις δύο και δος του και με το προπελάκι και πάλι αγκομαχάνε. Το συρματόσκοινο τι να σου κάνει. Προφανώς με το σημερινό αέρα τα πράγματα ήσαν οριακά οπότε με περισσότερο θα ήσαν αδύνατα. 

Το πιό λογικό θα ήταν βέβαια να στείλουν εξ αρχής το 5 που είναι πιστοποιημένο σε όλα τα λιμάνια και να αφήσουν τις δοκιμές, που δύσκολα θα πετύχαιναν. Έτσι αναγκαστικά τώρα πάει το 4 και φτου και από την αρχή με τις πιστοποιήσεις. Πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι πως θα κοιτάξουν να την κάνουν από τη γραμμή, επειδή το 4 είναι σήμα κατατεθέν της εταιρείας στον Πειραιά και δε την συμφέρει να πάει στη Ραφήνα. ¶σε που θα ατυχήσει και από κίνηση, εκτός και αν ξεβρακωθούν στο εισητήριο, οπότε θα ατυχήσει από εισπράξεις.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να χασει κατι η εταιρια αν παει το 4 ραφηνα,,Το 4 και οταν ηταν καινουργιο με τα ασπρα χρωμματα εκανε δρομολογια απο Ραφηνα!!Νομιζω οτι την hsw  η Ραφηνα την ενδιαφερει..
Επισης τωρα το 6 ειναι το νεο πλοιο της εταιριας και ειναι αρκετα διαφημισμενο σε εφημεριδες το καλοκαιρι , οποτε και ετσι εντυπωσιακο  που ειναι νομιζω οτι θα αρεσει στον επιβατη που κανει δρομολογιο  για συροτηνομυκονια..

----------


## Chosen_12

Trakman, η φώτο σου είναι φανταστική ... Nice shooting...

----------


## citcoc

Παντως κακα τα ψεματα φαινεται επιτακτικη η αναγκη αγορας ενος ακομα ταχυπλοου διοτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην καλυψη των δρομολογιων  και συνεχως αλλαζουν τα δεδομενα!

----------


## capten4

χιλια συγνωμη παιδια, δεν το προλαβα να το φωτογραφισω...

----------


## LOS

Αυτη τη στιγμη παντως δε νομιζω οτι δε τους φτανουν τα χαισπιντ, απλα ισως και τα 3 που τους εχουν μεινει πεφτουν μεγαλα κ γρηγορα για τη γραμμη τη δεδομενη εποχη! Σιγουρα η εταιρεια θελει ταχυπλοο μικροτερου μεγεθους!

----------


## leonidas

Highspeed 4 στην Σύρο, 12/8/2010!  :Very Happy: 

DSCN5920.jpg

----------


## citcoc

Δεν αναφερομαι στην παρουσα εποχη αλλα στην επομενη περιοδο!!! Σιγουρα ενα ταχυπλοο σε μεγεθος 2 και 3 με  μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα ειναι κουτι για την γραμμη!

----------


## karavatoss

παιδια οτι και να μπει καλο θα ναι .τι 4 τι 5 τι 6,ας μπει και ας αφησουμε κατα μερους τις τυχαιες αναλυσεις.

----------


## karystos

Ποιός είπε ότι είναι τυχαίες;

----------


## karavatoss

εεε... τυχαιες ειναι ,αιολες,προχειρες.

----------


## karystos

Καλά. Ό,τι πεις εσύ.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Highspeed 4 στον Σαρωνικό...*
*Για τους φίλους Trakman και Leonidas...!*
P7188518.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

Εικόνα από την πρόσφατη επισκεψή του στην ¶νδρο..

07092010010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4*...Τηνος 11-9-2010.
DSCN6087.jpg

DSCN6091.jpg
Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,pantelis2009,diagoras,dokimakos21,l  az94,rocinante,Maroulis Nikos,Deep Blue,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Καρολος,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,captain,HIGSPE  ED 4, 
despo,polykas,karystos,nissos mykonos,Nissos Mykonos,BULKERMAN,karavatos,konigi,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ Nikos_V.

----------


## Joyrider

Φωτογραφημένο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2009 στά βράχια πάνω από την παραλία της Σάντα Μαρία στην Πάρο.

Για τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## karavatoss

ειναι πραγματικα τελειες οι φωτο,ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON για την αφιέρωση, θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο πλοίο, λόγο έλλειψης σε αυτό :Sad:  :Surprised: .

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Highspeed 4 στην Πάρο. Αφιερωμένη στους TSS Apollon, Highspeed 4, pantelis2009, vinman, domimakos21, BEN BRUCE, Stylianos


DSCN0185.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

1000 ευχαριστω φιλε aegeanspeedlines kai TSS APOLLON!!!Kαταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιεςςςςςςς

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω σε ευχαριστώ φίλε aegeanspeedlines :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Highspeed 4 στην Πάρο. Αφιερωμένη στους TSS Apollon, Highspeed 4, pantelis2009, vinman, domimakos21, BEN BRUCE, Stylianos
> 
> 
> DSCN0185.jpg


_Ευχαριστω φιλε aegeanspeedlines και ανταποδιδω_

_Highspeed 4...Τηνος 11-9-2010_
DSCN6070.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια ωραια φωτο με παντα ιδιαιτερη γωνια ληψης απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 4_...Tηνος _12-9-2010._
_DSCN6196.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos, HIGHSPEED4,aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009,laz94,Dee  pBlue,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,notias,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## laz94

> _Highspeed 4_...Tηνος _12-9-2010._
> _DSCN6196.jpg_
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos, HIGHSPEED4,aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009,laz94,Dee  pBlue,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,notias,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Κατα την γνώμη μου, το ομορφότερο από τα highspeed!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλέ t.s.s. apollon! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> _Highspeed 4_...Tηνος _12-9-2010._
> _DSCN6196.jpg_
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos, HIGHSPEED4,aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009,laz94,Dee  pBlue,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,notias,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Πολύ ωραία φωτό! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Λόγω έλλειψης σε αυτό σου αφιέρωσα στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αγ.Μαρίνας -Ν. Στύρων :Wink:

----------


## Markosm

Στην Πειραϊκή τραβηγμένο από το Λισσός στις 29-07-07.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 4*...Tηνος _11-9-2010._ 
DSCN6073.jpg
_Φιλε HIGHSPEED 4 Χρονια Πολλα να τα Εκατοστησεις!!!_

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Eυχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε μου!!!Να εισαι καλα!!Ειναι μαγευτικη η φωτογραφια σου!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εμένα. Νάσαι γερός και νάχεις ότι επιθυμείς,DSCN5209.JPG 
με μια φωτό την ίδια μέρα από άλλη γωνία.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Yπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου φιλε/η Νikosnasia!!!Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!και συ οτι επιθυμεις!!

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε ΗIGHSPEED 4 Χρονια πολλα!!!Για σενα η παρακατω φωτογραφια 
TINOSS 2 132.JPG

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ευχαριστω πολυ Φιλε diagoras για την καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια σου και για τιε ευχες σου! !Να σαι παντα καλα και συ οτι επιθυμεις!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χρόνια Πολλά φίλε HIGHSPEED 4! Ότι επιθυμείς!*
P7188527.JPG

----------


## nkr

Να τα εκατοστησεις και οτι επιθυμεις φιλε HIGHSPEED 4.Η παρακατω φωτο εξαιρετικα για σενα.

----------


## karavatoss

ορε φωτογραφιαρες!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Φιλοι Nissos Mykonos kαι nkr σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες σας!!!Να στε παντα καλα !!!

----------


## nkr

Η αναχωρηση του HIGHSPEED 4 απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.Αφιερωμενο στους Nissos mykonos,tss apollon,pantelis 2009,deep blue και φυσικα στο Εργη και σε ολους του φιλους του.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozdojQKCGHw

----------


## leonidas

*HIGHSPEED 4* @ Syros  :Cool: 

DSCN5903.jpg

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη στον Πειραιά την περασμένη Κυριακή!
Για τους φίλους diagoras και Νissos Mykonos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109272

----------


## dokimakos21

High Speed 4-¶φιξη στη Σύρο..!
PA093990.jpg
PA093995.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φώτη, εκεί θα μένεις μετά?  :Razz: ......  Κάτσε καλάααααα  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 4...Μυκονος 16-10-2010_ 
_DSCN7553.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,dokimakos21,Cool Water,hayabusa,HIGHSPEED 4, aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009,laz94,Καρολος,vinman  ,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,DimitrisT.,mikerodos_

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Highspeed 4...Μυκονος 16-10-2010_ 
> _DSCN7553.jpg_
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,dokimakos21,Cool Water,hayabusa,HIGHSPEED 4, aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009,laz94,Καρολος,vinman  ,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,DimitrisT.,mikerodos_


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και ολους τους φίλους που αναφέρεις & ΑΝΔΡΟΣ & nkr :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


FLYINGCAT 4 18 15-04-2010.jpg
*Σαντορίνη...15/04/2010*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας! Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα! Φίλε Παντελή μου φαίνεται ότι είναι κάποιο Flyingcat και όχι το Highspeed!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε aegeanspeedlines. Το γράφει και η φωτο επάνω. Μπέρδεψα τα 4αρια :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

*HIGHSPEED 4* προσπέραση από το _Blue Star Paros_ 7/5/09  :Wink: 

DSCN1976.jpg

για τους dokimakos_21,leo,tss apollon

----------


## gnikles

Είναι παλιά και από κινητό μη γελάσετε!!! :Razz: 
0194~1.JPG

----------


## f/b delfini

> Είναι παλιά και από κινητό μη γελάσετε!!!
> 0194~1.JPG


Μπραβο πολυ ωραια, κι ας ειναι απο κινιτο.

----------


## nkr

*Σχιζοντας τα νερα του Σαρονικου.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,leo,leonidas,f/b delfini,gnikles,dokimakos21,aegeanspeedlines,vinma  n και Καρολο*

----------


## f/b delfini

> *Σχιζοντας τα νερα του Σαρονικου.....
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,leo,leonidas,f/b delfini,gnikles,dokimakos21,aegeanspeedlines,vinma  n και Καρολο*


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδίδω Αλπουμ



> _Highspeed 4...Μυκονος 16-10-2010_ 
> _DSCN7553.jpg_
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,dokimakos21,Cool  Water,hayabusa,HIGHSPEED 4,  aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009,laz94,Καρολος,vinman  ,Nissos  Mykonos,diagoras,DimitrisT.,mikerodos_


Μπράβο τελεια φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, Leo, leo85, aegeanspeedlines, f/b delfini, Κάρολος & Ιθάκη :Wink:  :Razz: .

HIGHSPEED 4 04 08-11-2010.jpg
Highspeed 4......08/11/2010 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τους φιλους leonidas nkr & pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
_Highspeed 4..._Τηνος_ 25-9-2010_ 
DSCN6746.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, Leo, leo85, aegeanspeedlines, f/b delfini, Κάρολος & Ιθάκη.
> 
> HIGHSPEED 4 04 08-11-2010.jpg
> Highspeed 4......08/11/2010 στον Πειραιά.


Ευχαριστω πολυ, φανταστικη!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Ευχαριστω τους φιλους leonidas nkr & pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
> _Highspeed 4..._Τηνος_ 25-9-2010_ 
> DSCN6746.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση και την υπέροχη φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, Leo, leo85, aegeanspeedlines, f/b delfini, Κάρολος & Ιθάκη.
> 
> HIGHSPEED 4 04 08-11-2010.jpg
> Highspeed 4......08/11/2010 στον Πειραιά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το Highspeed 4 στην Πάρο ερχόμενο από Πειραιά στις 16-08-2010. Αφιερωμένη στου: pantelis2009, giorgos_249, TSS Apollon, f/b delfini, Apostolos, Stylianos & domimakos21


Highspeed 4 at Paros [1].jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> Το Highspeed 4 στην Πάρο ερχόμενο από Πειραιά στις 16-08-2010. Αφιερωμένη στου: pantelis2009, TSS Apollon, f/b delfini, Apostolos, Stylianos & domimakos21
> 
> 
> 
> Highspeed 4 at Paros [1].jpg


*Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!*
*Μπράβο!*

----------


## f/b delfini

> Το Highspeed 4 στην Πάρο ερχόμενο από Πειραιά στις 16-08-2010. Αφιερωμένη στου: pantelis2009, giorgos_249, TSS Apollon, f/b delfini, Apostolos, Stylianos & domimakos21
> 
> 
> Highspeed 4 at Paros [1].jpg


Ευχαριστω, θα ανταποδόσω το βραδυ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε aegeanspeedlines, υπέροχη φωτο και αφού είναι στην Πάρο είναι ακόμη καλύτερη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Stylianos

Ευχαριστώ φίλε aegeanspeedlines και ανταπωδίδω με μια φωτογραφία full speed έξω απο την Πάρο,κι άλλη μια λίγο πιο μετά,οταν ειχε μια απρόσμενη συνάντηση με τον ''Ιππότη''! χαρισμένες σε σενα και στους φίλους pantelis2009,Apostolos,Opelmanos  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μια όμοια είχα ανεβάσει και παλιότερα......*

*Αναχώρηση του highspeed 4 από πειραιά:* 

*Για τον Παντελή2009 και τον Γιάννη(aegeanspeedlines).....*

100_0134.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους Stylianos & giorgos_249, ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις :Wink: .

----------


## speedrunner

Το ταχύπλοο κατευθύνεται προς τα ναυπηγία της Ελευσίνας για τον δεξαμενισμό του!!!!

----------


## DimitrisM.

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος ποιες ειναι οι θεσεις(αριθμοι) στα μπροστα παραθυρα?(για τη bussiness μιλαμε) :Confused:

----------


## LOS

Η πρωτη σειρα ειναι ο αριθμος 1!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Βλέποντας το θέμα του πλοίου είδα πως δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου απο την πρώτη του άφιξη στην Ραφήνα στις 7/9/2010. Οπότε έστω και καθυστερημένα παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες απο εκείνη την ημέρα. Highspeed 4 Ραφήνα 7/9/2010. Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου μα ιδιαίτερα στον rafina-lines και στον giorgos_249 που απ' ότι διαβασα δεν μπόρεσαν να το πάρουν φωτογραφίες.

ΦΩΤΟ 1
ΦΩΤΟ 2
ΦΩΤΟ 3
ΦΩΤΟ 4
Συνεχίζεται...
Υ.Γ.: Συγνώμη που τις ανεβάζω ετσι αλλα με τον συμβατικό τρόπο μου κολάει και δεν ανεβαίνουν (τις έχω κάνει με μέγιστο μήκος-πλάτος 2000)

----------


## Κωστάκης

Η συνέχεια...
ΦΩΤΟ 1
Και η αναχώρησή του.
Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία ο κάβος δεξιά του καταπέλτη παραλίγο να σπάσει. Αμέσως ο πλοίαρχος ακινητοποίησε το πλοίο, λύθηκε και αναχώρησε για Μύκονο ωστε να εκτελέσει το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο Τήνο-Σύρο-Πειραιά.
ΦΩΤΟ 2
ΦΩΤΟ 3
ΦΩΤΟ 4

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αντέχει πολυ τάνημα ακόμα ο κάβος, μην ανησυχείς. Δεν σπάνε τόσο εύκολα. Στη Μύκονο μια φορά με το 2 αναχωρούσε για Πάρο...........με δεμένο κάβο.......με μικρή ταχύτητα όμως. Δεν το πήρε ο αέρας ή το ρεύμα, είχε τις τουρμπίνες σε λειτουργία και έβγαζε απόνερα, ηταν ολοφάνερο. Μάλιστα ο αξιωματικος που ήταν στην πρύμνη άρχισε να φωνάζει πανικόβλητος. Δεν έσπασε ο κάβος, άντεξε αλλά το πλοίο ακινητοποιήθηκε αποτομα από το σχοινί και οι όρθιοι όλοι πήγαν να πέσουν........*

*Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες! Σύντομα θα ανταποδώσω με αφιέρωση σε θεμα χαισπιντ.....*

----------


## rafina-lines

Σ' ευχαριστώ κι εγώ για δεύτερη φορά, Κωστάκη μετά τη συζήτηση που είχαμε. Σε περιμένω Ραφήνα να πάμε για καφέ και να τα πούμε όπως ξέρουμε, οκ? Η πρόσκληση ισχύει και για σένα, Γιώργο... ;-) ;-)

----------


## Κωστάκης

Για δοκιμαστικό εχει βγει αυτη τη στιγμή το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το HIGHSPEED 4 στις 21-03-2011 όταν ήταν αραγμένο στον Πειραιά. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Κωστάκης, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, LOS, DimitrisM, speedrunner, aegeanspeedlines, Stylianos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


HIGHSPEED 4 05 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω! 

Highspeed 4.JPG

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ απ' την πλευρά μου, Παντελή για τις υπέροχες λήψεις και τις αφιερώσεις... Πραγματικά είναι πολύ σημαντικά όλα αυτά τα καθημερινά ντοκουμέντα!

Ελπίζω να έρθεις σύντομα Ραφήνα να πάμε όλοι μαζί για καφεδάκι και κουβεντούλα... Οκ? Να κεράσω και την παρέα για καλό καλοκαίρι! ;-) ;-)

----------


## SEA_PILOT

HIGHSPEED 4

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

το βίντεο παιδιά είναι καταπληκτικό! ! !όπως κ το βαπόρι!

----------


## manos75

το βιντεο ειναι υπεροχο μπραβο στον φιλο που το φτιαξε και μας το προσφερε παντα τετοια.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αναχωρηση του πιο αγαπημενου μου H/S απο ολα... εκεινη τη "ζεστη" και καυτη ημερα της 25/10/2012

----------


## leo85

Highspeed 4 στον Πειραιά.

Highspeed 4 4-10-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HIGHSPEED 4.....23-06-2011 στις 07.20 π.μ. την ώρα που έχει ξεκινήσει ένα ακόμη ταξίδι του.

HIGHSPEED 4 34 23-06-2011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 4 πρωινη αναχωρηση τον ιουλιο του 2006

IMG_0030.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

μια απογευματινη του αφιξη τον Απριλη που μας περασε...



Απορια! 
Πως και ειχε ξεκινησει μονο του τα δρομολογια ενω τα υπολοιπα ξεκινησαν 1.6? Η μηπως ειχε κανει δρομολογια μονο για τις γιορτινες ημερες?

----------


## ithakos

Λογικά λόγω. Πάσχα ξεκίνησε τόσο νωρίς

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 4 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι  :Surprised: 

HAINSPIT 4 10-09-2010.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## Aquaman

Ιουνης 2010 στον Σαρωνικο.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Δρομολόγια Πάσχα.

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν ειμαι σίγουρος για το πόσο ακριβή ημερομηνία έχω γράψει στην φώτο αλλα αναφέρει "4/5/2000 πρώτη αναχώρηση για Σύρο"

img102.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι θυμαμαι αποστολε το HIGHSPEED 4 ηρθε στην Ελλαδα τον ιουλιο του 2000.Οταν το πρωτοειδα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ξετρελαθηκα δεδομενου οτι ειχα 3 μερες στην θαλασσα με εξπρες ερμης στην αγονη, γεωργιος εξπρες στις μικρες κυκλαδες και τελος επιστροφη με εξπρες ναιας τι να σου πει το τερας μπροστα στα πλωτα γλυπτα?Αν και αποδειθηκε το πιο αξιοπλοο απο ολα τα ταχυπλοα

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 4 όταν ήταν στον Πειραιά. Στης 27-09-2011.

HIGHSPEED 4 27-09-2011.jpg.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 4 σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  :Smile:  

HIGHSPEED 4 18-03-2013 copy.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 4 στον Πειραιά.


DSCN0960.gif

----------


## Aquaman

Λιγο πριν μπει στην Παροικια.

----------


## High1

> Μπορεί να μην είναι όλο πράσινο ρε παιδιά! Μπορεί να είναι λευκό, να έχει το λογότυπο της Cosmote και κύμματα πράσινα πρίν το C  Μην τα καταδικάζουμε. Ας ανανεωθούν και λίγο τα καραβάκια και το βασικότερο, να ταξιδεύουν!


Σαν να ασπρίζει το βαπόρι....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leo85

Το Χαϊσπίντ 4 πήγε στον μόλο της ΔΕΗ, Μάλων ξεκινάνε η αλλαγές χρωμάτων .

----------


## captain sot

Απ ότι βλέπω στο ais είναι δίπλα του και το 5 που και εκεί πιθανόν γίνονται αλλαγές χρωμάτων.

----------


## Aquaman

Προχθες στον Πειραια οταν ειχε ηδη αρχισει η αλλαγη στο χρωμα.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 4 στο ΜΏΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ. 

HIGHSPEED 4 11-4-2013 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το πρασινάκι μου στη πρύμη έχω και το κοκκινάκι μου στις μπάντες, που προσπαθούν να μου σβήσουν έχω. Διαλέχτεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.
Φωτο απο το Γ. Μπρούφας στις 11/04 πηγαίνοντας για Πειραιά.

HIGHSPEED 4 72 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## ppgk2005

> Και το πρασινάκι μου στη πρύμη έχω και το κοκκινάκι μου στις μπάντες, που προσπαθούν να μου σβήσουν έχω. Διαλέχτεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.
> Φωτο απο το Γ. Μπρούφας στις 11/04 πηγαίνοντας για Πειραιά.
> 
> HIGHSPEED 4 72 11-04-2013.jpg




Κόκκινο, κόκκινο....και δεν είμαι Ολυμπιακός, αλλά του δίνει άλλο "μέγεθος".... Το πράσινο που είδα στη φωτο του 5 το κάνει να δείχνει σα μεταλλαγμένο βατράχι, πράσινο φωσφορίζων.....

----------


## ιθακη

Η αριστερή του πλευρά είναι κατά 99% έτοιμη

IMG_8195.JPG

Υπολείπεται η δεξιά που είναι όπως μας έδειξε ο Παντελής παρα πάνω

----------


## manolisfissas

Τραβηγμένο στης 20-04-2013 από τον Νέο Μολο της Δραπετσώνας. 

ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ 4 20-04-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Από τι βλέπω στο αϊς το HIGHSPEED 4 πήγε στον Πειραιά δίπλα από το SPEEDRUNNER III*EDRUNNER II.*

----------


## LOS

Φέτος μπανάκι δε θα κάνουμε????

----------


## ιθακη

όσο ήταν στον μώλο της ΔΕη είχε πέσει από κάτω δύτης και τα καθάρισε και τα δύο....

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 4 έπιασε δρομολόγια για Πειραιά-Πάρο-Νάξος-Ιός-Θύρα.
Ευχομαι καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
( Περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες  από τους ανταποκριτές τον κυκλαδικών με τα νέα τους χρώματα  )  :Surprised:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το 4αρι και φέτος

----------


## captain sot

Ξεκίνησε το highspeed 4 για την επιστροφή του on time.

----------


## proussos

hs4.jpg

*Μπαρκαρούτσος ???*

----------


## roussosf

> hs4.jpg
> 
> *Μπαρκαρούτσος ???*


η νεα εποχη ειναι Πρασινη......................

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε χθεσινή φωτό από τον Πειραιά, μαζί με το HS 5.

16.jpg

----------


## captain sot

Είναι κρίμα να τα βλέπεις να κάθονται ενώ θα μπορούσαν να δουλεύουν τέτοια εποχή όπως πριν από 3-4 χρόνια.

----------


## captain sot

To πλοίο βρίσκεται μαζί με το HS5 στη Σύρο λογικά για δεξαμενισμό. Ευτυχώς θα τα φροντίσουν και λίγο... τουλάχιστον να βάψουν στο 4 εκείνο το κόκκινο που έχει απομείνει κάτω από την πλώρη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Highspeed 4 στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Highspeed 4 Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο και ειναι πανω στην αλλαγη των σινιαλων της <αμαρτωλης> ΜΙΝΟΑΝ με την <αθωα> HELLAS FLYING DOLPHINS

----------


## speedrunner

Επιστροφή στον Πειραιά και για το HS4 μετά την ολοκλήρωση του δεξαμενισμού  με 38,7 knots :Surprised:

----------


## Eng

Ετσι χαλαρα για να πατησουν τα ελατηρια...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Έγινε κάτι με το highspeed 4  σήμερα?Επιστρέφει από Σαντορίνη με 24 κόμβους χωρίς να προσεγγίσει Ίο και Νάξο και απ ότι φαίνεται δεν θα πιάσει ούτε Πάρο!
Ενώ η εταιρία το δίνει να έχει δρομολόγιο ξαφνικά αφαιρέθηκε από το openseas

----------


## basilis.m

> Έγινε κάτι με το highspeed 4  σήμερα?Επιστρέφει από Σαντορίνη με 24 κόμβους χωρίς να προσεγγίσει Ίο και Νάξο και απ ότι φαίνεται δεν θα πιάσει ούτε Πάρο!
> Ενώ η εταιρία το δίνει να έχει δρομολόγιο ξαφνικά αφαιρέθηκε από το openseas


προς Συρο το βλεπω να πηγαινει

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Ο λογος που το Χ.Σ.4 ειναι αυτη την ωρα στο λιμανι της Συρας δεν ειναι καλος!!Απο αυριο ξανα στην δεξαμενη!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ξέρουμε το λόγο?Πάντως η εταιρία , δεν έχει εκδώσει Δελτίο τύπου για την ακύρωση του σημερινού δρομολογίου ούτε και με ποιό τρόπο θα προωθηθούν οι επιβάτες του πλοίου

----------


## speedrunner

> Ενημερώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Θήρας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ–Ο/Γ-ΤΑΧ «HIGHSPEED4» Ν.Π. 10773 ότι διαπιστώθηκε ύπαρξη πολύ μικρού βαθουλώματος στα ύφαλα του πλοίου. Στη συνέχεια επιθεωρήθηκε από μέλος ΤΚΕΠ και διαπιστώθηκε στρέβλωση ελασμάτων.Το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου την 17.00 ώρα από Θήρα για Ίο – Νάξο – Πάρο - Πειραιά παρέμεινε ανεκτέλεστο, ενώ οι τρεις (03) επιβάτες για Ίο και οι είκοσι έξι (26) επιβάτες για Πειραιά προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.Ανωτέρω πλοίο εκτέλεσε μεμονωμένο πλου με προορισμό τη Σύρο κενό επιβατών,  όπου του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους από τηv οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, μέχρι την οριστική αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς και την προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα


http://www.hcg.gr/node/4991

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η στρέβλωση των ελασμάτων στα ύφαλα από ποιο λόγο δημιουργήθηκε;; Γιατί δεν αναφέρεται; Πάντως πολύ άτυχο, ούδε μια εβδομάδα δεν έκλεισε και τσουπ ξανά στη δεξαμενή! Και κάτι τελευταίο εκτός θέματος, όσον αφορά τα λεγόμενα της ελληνικής ακτοφυλακής. Καλά, *26* επιβάτες από Θήρα για Πειραιά Κυριακή απόγευμα;;;;;;; :Uncomfortableness:  Που πάμε;;;;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε ομαδα του facebook εγραψαν οτι νοτιως της Θηρασιας (απο εκει περναν τα ταχυπλοα, οχι μεσα απο την Καλδερα) υπαρχει μια χαρτογραφημενη ξερα σε βαθος περιπου δυο μετρων. Συμφωνα με το ιστορικο του marintraffic το βαπορι μειωσε σημαντικα ταχυτητα οταν περασε κοντα απο το σημειο. *Υποθετουν* οτι την ακουμπησε ελαφρια.

Ξανατονιζω ομως οτι αυτα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη Σύρο και αυτή την ώρα είναι στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Στο σημερινό δοκιμαστικό του μόλις έφυγε από τη Σύρο, έπιασε 39,2 κόμβους...Αρε highspeedara

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Highspeed 4 σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ [μάλων για την αλά γη των γραμμάτων];;;;;;;;;;; 


Highseed 4 7-6-2013.gif

----------


## LOS

Μάλλον η Cosmote τους ανάγκασε να μεγαλώσουν τη γραμματοσειρά διότι όντως παραήταν μικρή σε σχέση με το Vodafone που είχαν. Και στα γατάκια πάντως ίσα που φαίνετε από μακρυά...!

----------


## laz94

Aναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι ένα καλοκαιρινό πρωινό του 2011. Όταν (κατα την γνώμη μου) ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο με αυτά τα χρώματα σε σχέση με σήμερα...P1000614.JPG

----------


## πειρατικος

μεγαλεια σημερα για την σαμο και την ικαρια!!!!το πλοιο στα λιμανια των νησιων!!!ανυπομονω να μαθω,να ακουσω και να διαβασω αντιδρασεις των κατοικων,που οι περισσοτεροι θα το δουν για πρωτη φορα!!!λετε,να ζητανε και να τσακωνονται τα δημοτικα συμβουλια,πλεον ζητωντας τετιου ειδος βαπορι και οχι το  ''νησος μυκονος'';;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί ρε φίλε.....μεγαλεία. Πόσοι έχουν να πληρώσουν το ακριβό του εισητήριο και πόσες νταλίκες θα πάρει για να εξυπηρετήσει αυτά τα νησιά.
Μην γράφουμε ότι μας κατέβει. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## SAPPHO

Για την ιστορία και μόνο να πούμε ότι στη σημερινή πρώτη του άφιξη στο Καρλόβασι αποβίβασε 140 επιβάτες, 22 ιχ, 1 φορτηγό και 5 δίκυκλα..

----------


## LOS

Για την ιστορία και Μόνο, όσα δρομολόγια εκτελέσει το HS4 τουλάχιστον μέχρι και τη Τετάρτη, θα είναι με τιμές "γρήγορου" συμβατικού δηλαδή παρέμειναν οι τιμές ίδιες με τις τιμές του Ν.Μύκονος. ¶ντε οι Συριανοί γκρίνια-γκρίνια αλλά τελικά έχουν για λίγες μέρες και HighSpeed με τιμές συμβατικού! Μεγάλο κρίμα για το Ν.Μύκονος

----------


## kostas-93

το  Highspeed 4 στο λιμανι στο Καρλοβασι.

----------


## zamas

> το  Highspeed 4 στο λιμανι στο Καρλοβασι.


  Γεια σου Κωστακι με τα ωραια σου  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ειχε πιστοποιηθεί παλαιώτερα για αυτά τα λιμάνια;

hs4.jpg

----------


## LOS

Δε νομίζω να έχει ξαναπάει σε Εύδηλο και Καρλόβασι. Προφανώς επειδή ήταν έκτακτη η αντικατάσταση του πλοίου να μη χρειάστηκε. Νομίζω αν θυμάμαι καλά, το μόνo HighSpeed που έχει πάει σε Ικαρία-Σάμο είναι το HighSpeed1 πάλι για αντικατάσταση αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Η εταιρία έβαλε επιτηδες το Highspeed 4 στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο, για την προσωρινή αντικατάσταση του Ν. Μύκονος, επειδή είναι πιο γρήγορο από το ΗS6 και πιο αξιόπιστο, για να ανταποκριθεί καλύτερα στις ανάγκες και στο χρονοδιάγραμμα του δρομολογίου (είναι και πιο πολλά ναυτικά μίλια απο το Πάρος -Νάξος-ίος Σαντορίνη)

----------


## High1

Aπο το Σάββατο 22/06 θα ξαναγυρίσει στην γραμμή του και πάλι!

----------


## mixalhs89

Και κάποιες ακόμα φωτογραφίες από το Highspeed4. Σήμερα 17/06/2013 ενώ κάθεται και ξεκουράζεται στο Καρλόβασι μέχρι να ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι της επιστροφής.Διαβάζω το forum αρκετό καιρό αλλά αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post.

DSC_0053.jpgDSC_0056.jpgDSC_0059.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

> Διαβάζω το forum αρκετό καιρό αλλά αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post.


Καλώς όρισες και στα πόστ λοιπόν!  :Smile:

----------


## mixalhs89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πάντως μακάρι να υπήρχε τόσα χρόνια ένα τέτοιο καράβι στην γραμμή αυτή έστω μόνο για κάποια δρομολόγια. (φοιτητής είμαι στην Σάμο οπότε θα με βολεύε  :Surprised:  ) .

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος σήμερα.P1080607.jpgP1080608.jpg

----------


## LOS

Αν υπήρχε το HighSpeed από Πειραιά για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο δε θα ήταν κακή ιδέα να πηγαίνει ορισμένες μέρες 'η ακόμα και σταθερά προς Ικαρία-Σάμο. Το μόνο θέμα θα ήταν το Ικάριο που δεν αστειεύεται.  :Worked Till 5am:  Φυσικά όμως με νορμάλ εισιτήριο. Βέβαια δε ξέρω ακόμα και έτσι αν θα μπορούσε να είναι βιώσιμο.

----------


## mixalhs89

Το Ικάριο όντως είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα γιατί ειδικά το χειμώνα δεν θα μπορούσε τουλάχιστον τις μισές μέρες να πραγματοποίησει το δρομολόγιο. Αλλά για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες θα ήταν μια καλή επιλογή. Τυχεροί πάντως όσοι ταξίδεψαν για Ικαρία - Σάμο με το συγκεκρίμενο τις μέρες αυτές.

----------


## πειρατικος

ισως απο την ραφηνα και χωρις την ανδρο;;;;μονο τηνο-μυκονο-ικαρια-σαμο(καρλοβασι);;;αν και δεν πιστευω πως θα ηταν γεματο για σαμο!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 18-06-13...P1080609.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Παιδιά το παράδειγμα του Corsica Express III είναι ακόμη νωπό, το ποίο δεν μπόρεσε να στεριώσει στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή σε ακόμη πιο εύκολα χρόνια απ' τα σημερινά. ¶ρα το βλέπω χλωμό και για το μέλλον.
DSCN6672.jpg
Για τον εν νεφέλαις Deep Blue!

----------


## πειρατικος

αν γνωριζω καλα,οι ικαριωτες το αγαπησαν το ''corsika'',και ηταν γεματο!!απλα ετυχε μαζι το το ''vera'',να υπαρχει και το ''μυκονος'',που ολοι οι σαμιωτες το προτιμουσαν!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Μακράν το πιο αξιόπιστο Highspeed που έχει περάσει από την εταιρία..και με δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης ταχύτητας πολύ πιο πάνω σε σχέση με την ταχύτητα που το πηγαίνουν!Ενα δρομολόγιο για Σύρο-Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Σάμο θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πράγματι

----------


## DeepBlue

> Παιδιά το παράδειγμα του Corsica Express III είναι ακόμη νωπό, το ποίο δεν μπόρεσε να στεριώσει στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή σε ακόμη πιο εύκολα χρόνια απ' τα σημερινά. ¶ρα το βλέπω χλωμό και για το μέλλον.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146315
> Για τον εν νεφέλαις Deep Blue!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Η επόμενη για εσένα και όλους τους φίλους του...                                           P1080541.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' ότι φαίνεται η φετινή χρονιά είναι κάπως καλύτερη σε σχέση με την περσινή. Το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγιά του μέχρι τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου τα οποία όμως θα λάβουν κάποιες τροποποιήσεις σε σχέση με τα καλοκαιρινά. Αρχικά μέχρι τις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου θα εξυπηρετεί μόνο τη γραμμή της ΠαροΝαξίας, ενώ απ' τις 9 και μέχρι τις 29 θα συμπεριλάβει και τους προορισμούς του Highspeed 6 (Ίος - Σαντορίνη), το οποίο με τη σειρά του θα δέσει για χειμώνα.

----------


## Panos80

Το πλοιο εδω και δυο μερες πηγαινει με χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα, 26-27 κομβους. Παρατηρησα επισης οτι εχουν αλλαξει τις ωρες αφιξης, πχ στη Παρο μεχρι και χθες εδινε πρωινη αφιξη στις 10:20 ενω απο σημερα στις 11:00. Ολα τα αλλα ταχυπλοα εχουν κανονικες ταχυτητες αρα δεν ειναι λογο καιρου.

----------


## hsw

Το πλοίο έχει μάλλον βλάβη. Χθες που ήμουν στον Πειραιά την ώρα που έφευγε το απόγευμα, το είδα με τη μία δεξιά τουρμπίνα σβηστή (η Νο3 λέγεται λογικά). Και σήμερα που είχα κλείσει εισιτήριο από Πάρο με το βραδινό δρομολόγιο, μου έστειλαν μήνυμα το πρωί από την εταιρεία ότι θα φύγει στις 22:45 από Νάξο και στις 23:45 από Πάρο. Δεν είναι δυο μέρες πάντως, χθες το μεσημέρι πρέπει να άρχισε να πηγαίνει με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Το πλοίο πρέπει να εξακολουθεί να έχει βλάβη γιατί αυτην την ώρα που το βλέπω στο AIS πηγαίνει "κομμένο" με 25,8 κόμβους..

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και πάλι το πλοίο.Εδώ σε μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση από Μύκονο.
highspeed.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Στο λιμάνι της Πάρου στις 25/7/2013
DSC05286_zpsc01fadc5.jpg

----------


## LOS

Σε χαμηλές πτήσεις το ταχύπλοο σήμερα...μεταξύ 27-30 τα δρομολόγια σήμερα! Από τη στιγμή που έπαθε τη βλάβη στα μέσα Αυγούστου, δε το πολυζορίζουμε βλέπω.

----------


## zozef

Γαληνη και ηρεμια στο Πειραια.
IMG_9062NA.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αλλαγή δρομολογίων για το 2014 ώρα αναχώρησης απο Πειραιά στις 07:15 για Πάρο Νάξο, Κουφονήσια και Κατάπολα με ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά στις 21:00 me 21:30 περίπου.
Τα διπλά της Πάρο Ναξίας Τέλος ...

----------


## hsw

Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Οι αλλαγές αυτές δεν υπάρχουν στο site της εταιρείας. Κρίμα πάντως, Αύγουστο πλέον δε θα βρίσκεις με τίποτα εισιτήριο. Και άμα θες να φύγεις απόγευμα δεν έχεις καμία γρήγορη επιλογή - το μικρό Blue Star εκτός του ότι κάνει 4,5 ώρες κάποιες μέρες σταματάει και Σύρο.

Δεν είναι άσχημο βέβαια το καινούριο δρομολόγιο. Αλλά πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να έχει Δευτέρα - Παρασκευή και Κυριακή διπλά για Παροναξία και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες να συνεχίζει για Κουφονήσι - Κατάπολα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Οι αλλαγές αυτές δεν υπάρχουν στο site της εταιρείας. Κρίμα πάντως, Αύγουστο πλέον δε θα βρίσκεις με τίποτα εισιτήριο. Και άμα θες να φύγεις απόγευμα δεν έχεις καμία γρήγορη επιλογή - το μικρό Blue Star εκτός του ότι κάνει 4,5 ώρες κάποιες μέρες σταματάει και Σύρο.
> 
> Δεν είναι άσχημο βέβαια το καινούριο δρομολόγιο. Αλλά πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να έχει Δευτέρα - Παρασκευή και Κυριακή διπλά για Παροναξία και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες να συνεχίζει για Κουφονήσι - Κατάπολα.


Καλημέρα από όσο ξέρω είναι σίγουρο θα το επιβεβαιώσω και σήμερα. 
Ίσως να έρχονται αλλαγές στην Γραμμή ενημερωθώ από όσο καταλαβαίνω υπάρχει λόγο για αυτήν την αλλαγή.

----------


## LOS

Επιβεβαιώθηκε ο φίλος Νίκος και τα δρομολόγια άλλαξαν όπως ακριβώς μας είχε ενημερώσει από τη Κυριακή. Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι ίσως δούμε και άλλες αλλαγές.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Επιβεβαιώθηκε ο φίλος Νίκος και τα δρομολόγια άλλαξαν όπως ακριβώς μας είχε ενημερώσει από τη Κυριακή. Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι ίσως δούμε και άλλες αλλαγές.


έτσι είναι όπως τα λές φίλε υ σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την εταιρεία ισχύουν αυτά που ας είχα αναφέρει.
όντως θεωρώ ότι α υπάρξουν και άλλες αλλαγές μέχρι το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## speedrunner

Το ότι το Κουφονήσι θα έχει καθημερινό δρομολόγιο HS και η Φολέγανδρος (με πολύ μεγαλύτερη κίνηση) δεν θα έχει καθόλου Τ/Χ-Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, μπορεί να με τρελάνει!!!!!

----------


## LOS

Δε νομίζω πάντως να είχαν και τεράστιες διαφορές αυτά τα 2 νησιά..όσο περίεργο και να ακούγεται. Πάντως μέχρι το καλοκαίρι έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα υπάρχουν και άλλες εξελίξεις είδομεν ...

----------


## LOS

E δώσε μας κάτι...!!!  :Cocksure:  :Cocksure:

----------


## πειρατικος

να ξαναδω,τετοιο πλοιο σε ικαρια και σαμο κι να μην το πιστευω......χεχεχε

----------


## LOS

Καλά νομίζω δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο σενάριο για μια γραμμή που δε μπορεί να σηκώσει ούτε το Μύκονος καλά καλά που πέρνει και φορτηγά.

----------


## leo85

Πριν και μετά. :Fat: 

Highspeed 4  10-7-2012.gif Highspeed 4  12-9-2013.gif 

10-7-2012                     12-9-2013 

Πρωινό ξεκίνημα από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## Eng

Σου λειπει η φωτο με τα συναλια της MFD (ασπρο - μπλε)!!  :Fat:  :Fat: 
Μπραβο πολυ ομορφη συνθεση φωτο...

----------


## express naias

Τέλη Αυγούστου, έξω απ' την Τζιά:
DSCN3803.jpgDSCN3804.jpgDSCN3807.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## LOS

Το 4 και το 5 θα ξεκινήσουν άραγε χωρίς δεξαμενισμό όπως και πέρυσι για τα δρομολόγια του Πάσχα?

----------


## Nautilia News

highspeed 4.1.jpg

*Πρεμιέρα για το Highspeed 4*

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 4 στον Πειραιά. 


HIGHSPEED 4 6-4-2014.gif.

----------


## maria korre

Στη Νάξο με συννεφιά.

----------


## SteliosK

*Highspeed 4*
Σήμερα κατά τη διάρκεια που πέρναγε το δίαυλο 


2014-05-16 11.40.08.jpg 2014-05-16 11.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...από 28/6 καθημερινώς 7.15,δια Παρο,Ναξο,Κουφονησι,Κατάπολα... :Single Eye: !

----------


## proussos

> ...από 28/6 καθημερινώς 7.15,δια Παρο,Ναξο,Κουφονησι,Κατάπολα...!


*Εδώ μάλιστα...οι μετοχές ανεβαίνουν !
Έπρεπε η Αμοργός να έχει κάτι γρήγορο και πρωϊνό από Πειραιά !*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Highspeed 4 στα Κατάπολα Αμοργού!

HIGHSPEED 4.jpg

Φωτό: Βαγγέλης Αρβανίτης

----------


## nerohitis

hs4 av6.jpg
επιστροφή κατά τις 21:00

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τα παλαιά του χρώματα το HIGHSPEED 4........23-06-2011 στις 07.25 π.μ όταν ετοιμαζόταν να βγει απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι. 

HIGHSPEED 4 36 23-06-2011.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Highspeed 4 όταν γινόταν η μετάλλαξη του.  :Fat:  

HIGHSPEED 4 14-4-2013.gif.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Highspeed 4 ξεκινώντας το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του. 

Highspeed 4 26-8-2014 01.gif. :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Highspeed 4 αφού είχε ξεκινήσει το πρωινό του δρομολόγιο για _Παρο,Ναξο,Κουφονησι,Κατάπολα._ :Surprised:  

Highspeed 26-7-2014 02.gif.

----------


## SteliosK

1/9/2014 με φόντο την Αίγινα.

sk_0696.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Αθηνιός 25-09-14.P1020964.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Το Highspeed 4 με φόντο τις Πόρτες, περνώντας μπροστά από τη Ζωοδόχο Πηγή στην Παροικιά της Πάρου.
highspeed 4a.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γεια σου Γιώργο με τα ωραία σου. Τι περαντζάδες είχα κάνει από εκεί μικρός με τον παππού!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Αθηνιός 25-09-14 P1020972.jpgP1020975.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στη Σαντορίνη το HIGHSPEED 4 (photos)*

----------


## maria korre

Μεγάλη Πέμπτη απόγευμα με απαγορευτικό κι όμως ταξίδευε. Εμφανίστηκε στη Νάξο μέσα στο απίστευτα χειμωνιάτικο σκηνικό, ανεβαίνοντας για Πειραιά!
5.jpg 6.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Μεγάλο Σάββατο άφιξη από Πειραιά.
DSC03271.jpg DSC03274.jpg DSC03276.jpg DSC03280.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Μαρία ευχαριστούμε πολύ.. το nautilia.gr είναι παντού..

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα το πρωί,κατέπλευσε στο ναυπηγείο της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Ανδριανέ. Να και η απόδειξη ....αφού με πήγε βόλτα η κόρη μου στο Μπατσί. 

HIGHSPEED 4 78 18-04-2015.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλή σαιζόν για το πλοίο που ξεκίνησε σήμερα με τελικό προορισμό το Ηράκλειο με υψηλές ταχύτητες.Εδ
ώ σε περσινή αναχώρηση από Πειραιά.                                                                           P1020921.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Με χαμηλές ταχύτητες, κάτω απο 30 knots, κινείται σήμερα το ταχύπλοο, προφανώς έχει κάποιο θεματάκι με μια απο τις τουρμπίνες του.

----------


## Eng

Φαντάζομαι να εννοείς τους υπερπληρωτες των MTU.  Πιθανότητα slow steaming;

----------


## speedrunner

> Φαντάζομαι να εννοείς τους υπερπληρωτες των MTU.  Πιθανότητα slow steaming;


Ότι έχει τέλος πάντων, δεν είμαι και μηχανικός, πάντως ότι πρόβλημα και να έχει είναι σοβαρό μιας και αυτή την ώρα κατευθύνεται προς τον Πειραιά!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά από τόσους μήνες ακινησίας και επισκευής να παθαίνεις βλάβη είναι το λιγότερο ατυχία

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην 'Ιο...P1020933.jpgP1020927.jpg

----------


## Giovannis

Τελικα θα του βαλουν τις μηχανες του 5;

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Απο που κ ως που να γίνει κατι τέτοιο ;

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Απο που κ ως που να γίνει κατι τέτοιο ;


Οτι θελει ο καθενας λεει....Το πλοιο επισκευαζεται στις μηχανες του,επειδη παρουσιασε καποιο προβλημα.Αυτο ειναι ολο.Τι ειναι αυτο τωρα θα παρει τις μηχανες του 5?Το Highspeed 5 επειδη καηκε δεν σημαινει οτι θα το κοψουν κιολας και θα παρουν οτι ανταλλακτικο ειναι αθικτο.Αυτο ετσι και αλλιως εχουν ερθει απο την Αυστραλια οι ναυπηγοι μηχανολογοι κλπ και θα το επισκευασουν.

----------


## ιθακη

Κι όμως, ειναι αλήθεια..... Φίλος μου, που δουλεύει σε επισκευαστικη εταιρεία του Περάματος,  μολις μου επιβεβαίωσε πως απο Δευτέρα μπαίνουν στο 5 για να πάρουν την μηχανή και να την βάλουν στο 4 για να μπορέσει να ξεκινήσει.......

Οποτε μην βιάζεστε να "κακολογησετε" όσους το ανέφεραν, δεν τα φαντάστηκαν.......

----------


## Giovannis

> Οτι θελει ο καθενας λεει....Το πλοιο επισκευαζεται στις μηχανες του,επειδη παρουσιασε καποιο προβλημα.Αυτο ειναι ολο.Τι ειναι αυτο τωρα θα παρει τις μηχανες του 5?Το Highspeed 5 επειδη καηκε δεν σημαινει οτι θα το κοψουν κιολας και θα παρουν οτι ανταλλακτικο ειναι αθικτο.Αυτο ετσι και αλλιως εχουν ερθει απο την Αυστραλια οι ναυπηγοι μηχανολογοι κλπ και θα το επισκευασουν.


μεγαλη μπουκια φαε μεγαλη κουβεντα μη λες ... λεει ο λαος μας...




> Κι όμως, ειναι αλήθεια..... Φίλος μου, που δουλεύει σε επισκευαστικη εταιρεία του Περάματος,  μολις μου επιβεβαίωσε πως απο Δευτέρα μπαίνουν στο 5 για να πάρουν την μηχανή και να την βάλουν στο 4 για να μπορέσει να ξεκινήσει.......
> 
> Οποτε μην βιάζεστε να "κακολογησετε" όσους το ανέφεραν, δεν τα φαντάστηκαν.......


Ετσι  :Wink:

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο στον ΝΈΟ ΜΏΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ περιμένοντας τις μηχανές από το αδερφάκι του. 

IMG_0040.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Μάλιστα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά! να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να απαντήσει, θα πάρουν τη 1 μηχανή από το 5, για τη βάλουν στο 4 σωστά? και με το 5 τι θα γίνει, δεν θα επισκευαστεί?

----------


## Giovannis

> Μάλιστα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά! να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να απαντήσει, θα πάρουν τη 1 μηχανή από το 5, για τη βάλουν στο 4 σωστά? και με το 5 τι θα γίνει, δεν θα επισκευαστεί?


Το 5 δεν επισκευαζεται! Αν ειχαν σκοπο να κανουν κατι θα ειχε ξεκινησει ηδη!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Μα είναι απ όσο ξέρω εδώ τεχνικοί της austal.. δε σημαίνει κάτι ότι θα πάρουν τη μια μηχανή του

----------


## ιθακη

> Μάλιστα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά! να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να απαντήσει, θα πάρουν τη 1 μηχανή από το 5, για τη βάλουν στο 4 σωστά?


Σωστά




> Το 5 δεν επισκευαζεται! Αν ειχαν σκοπο να κανουν κατι θα ειχε ξεκινησει ηδη!


Κράτα πισινή.




> Μα είναι απ όσο ξέρω εδώ τεχνικοί της austal.. δε σημαίνει κάτι ότι θα πάρουν τη μια μηχανή του


Τα "κακγκουρό" ήταν εδώ, σωστά. Τώρα το ότι θα πάρουν *την μία* μηχανή του 5 και θα την περάσουν στο 4, μου το είπε άνθρωπος της ομάδας που απο Δευτέρα ξεκινάνε την "μεταμόσχευση".

Και μου είπε με υπονοούμενο, ότι κάτι μιλάνε, για να επισκευάσουν το 5 εδώ.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

το  οτι θα πάρουν μια μηχανή απο το 5 δεν σημαίνει πως το εχουν και ξεγραμμένοο την στιγμη που η ζημιά στο 4 ειναι χρονοβορα ως προς την επισκευή της,και το πλοιο το χρειαζονται οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται, θα πάρουν την μηχανή απο το 5 που ούτως η αλλος είναι καθηλωμενο και την αλλη θα την επισκευάσουν με την ησυχία τους

----------


## LOS

Η εταιρεία πάντως αφήνει να εννοειθεί ότι το 5 θα επισκευαστεί. Απλά όπως λέει και ο φίλος παραπάνω πέρνουν τη μια μηχανή του 5 έτσι ώστε το 4 να επανέλθει στα δρομολόγιά του άμεσα. Όλα γίνονται σε συννενόηση με την ασφαλιστική. Το μόνο που περιμένουμε είναι αν θα επισκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα ή θα πάει στην Αυστραλία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Highspeed 4 είναι στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στο μόλο που ήταν το Highspeed 6 κοντά στα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το αγαπημένο μας πλοίο έκανε δοκιμαστικό στο Αργοσαρωνικό με ταχύτητα 31,3.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LOS

Έτοιμο το ταχύπλοο. Αύριο φεύγει από Πειραιά για Σύρο-Μύκονο όπου θα κάνει τράμπα με το FC4 το οποίο θα επιστρέψει στη Ραφήνα.

Έπιασε και ταχύτητες μέχρι και 37μίλια στο δοκιμαστικό που έκανε νωρίτερα.

----------


## express adonis

> Έτοιμο το ταχύπλοο. Αύριο φεύγει από Πειραιά για Σύρο-Μύκονο όπου θα κάνει τράμπα με το FC4 το οποίο θα επιστρέψει στη Ραφήνα.
> 
> Έπιασε και ταχύτητες μέχρι και 37μίλια στο δοκιμαστικό που έκανε νωρίτερα.


αντε να μας ερθει το γατακι αυριο να γεμισει η γωνια του μεσα λιμανιου.....

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μερικες φωτογραφιες λιγα λεπτα πριν το δοκιμαστικο του στο λιμανι του Πειραια !
DSC_1986.jpgDSC_1989.jpg

----------


## express adonis

να ρωτησω παιδια γενικοτερα οι νταλικες-φορτηγα-πουλμαν χρησιμοποιουν τα ταχυπλοα η οχι???ειτε απο πειραια ειτε απο κρητη η στα ενδιαμεσα ενδοκυκλαδικα των ταχυπλοων??

----------


## zozef

> να ρωτησω παιδια γενικοτερα οι νταλικες-φορτηγα-πουλμαν χρησιμοποιουν τα ταχυπλοα η οχι???ειτε απο πειραια ειτε απο κρητη η στα ενδιαμεσα ενδοκυκλαδικα των ταχυπλοων??


Πουλμαν πολύ σπάνια, νταλίκες ούτε καν να τα αναφέρουμε και για φορτηγά μέχρι δεκάτονα και αυτά μόνο άδεια και με προϋποθέσεις!!!!!!

----------


## express adonis

> Πουλμαν πολύ σπάνια, νταλίκες ούτε καν να τα αναφέρουμε και για φορτηγά μέχρι δεκάτονα και αυτά μόνο άδεια και με προϋποθέσεις!!!!!!


στις γραμμες ισπανιας-αφρικης και στις γραμμες των καναριων οπου τα ταχυπλοα δουλευουν ολο το χρονο εχω δει σε διαφορα βιντεακια οτι παιρνουν ακομα και νταλικες.....αυτα τα ταχυπλοα δεν τα χωνεψα ποτε μα ποτε οπως και πολλοι καραβολατρες..ανουσια θαλασσια πουλμαν....

----------


## seajets

> να ρωτησω παιδια γενικοτερα οι νταλικες-φορτηγα-πουλμαν χρησιμοποιουν τα ταχυπλοα η οχι???ειτε απο πειραια ειτε απο κρητη η στα ενδιαμεσα ενδοκυκλαδικα των ταχυπλοων??


Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ' όψην ότι η Ίος δεν είχε συμβατικό πλοίο πέρσι το καλοκαίρι για τροφοδοσία από Πειραιά(μόνο τον Κοραή). Οπότε φορτηγά έστω πρέπει να μπαίνανε στο Highspeed 6.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> στις γραμμες ισπανιας-αφρικης και στις γραμμες των καναριων οπου τα ταχυπλοα δουλευουν ολο το χρονο εχω δει σε διαφορα βιντεακια οτι παιρνουν ακομα και νταλικες.....αυτα τα ταχυπλοα δεν τα χωνεψα ποτε μα ποτε οπως και πολλοι καραβολατρες..ανουσια θαλασσια πουλμαν....


Ναι,αν αντέχουν το αντίστοιχο βάρος ανά άξονα κ έχει την σωστή κλίση ο καταπέλτης σε σχέση με τον ντόκο.
Συμφωνώ κ εγώ αλλά γούστα είνσι αυτά.

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο...P1040345.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Ο πρώιν κόκκινος πύραυλος που ανταγονιζώταν μα το SPEEDRINER II με πρωορισμό  Πάροναξία. 

HIGHSPEED-4-8.10.2010-01.jpg.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ο πρώιν κόκκινος πύραυλος που ανταγονιζώταν μα το SPEEDRINER II με πρωορισμό  Πάροναξία. 
> 
> HIGHSPEED-4-8.10.2010-01.jpg.


Και απ'οτι φαινεται κερνουσε τσαι.....

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο.P1050575.jpg

----------


## citcoc

Για να δούμε τις εντυπώσεις σας απο τα νέα σινιάλα των "πυραύλων" του Αιγαίου. Προσωπικά μαρεσει η επιστροφή του άσπρου χρώματος θεωρώ οτι παντα τους πήγαινε σαν απόχρωση.

image.jpeg

----------


## Ilias 92

Σημερα βγήκε στον αέρα και η αλλαγή του εταιρικού σήματος της Cosmote και του ΟΤΕ σε κοινό λογότυπο.
Φρεσκαρονται και τα καράβια!

----------


## Giovannis

Οπως θα γινουν...

----------


## seajets

Και εχουν ηδη αρχισει να το βαφουν, απ' οτι ειδα την Τεταρτη που περασα απο την Πλ. Καραισκακη.

----------


## seajets

Η αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου βάφτηκε.

DSC07414.jpg

Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά τις γιορτές θα ξεκινήσουν να βάφουν και τη δεξιά.

----------


## manolisfissas

Όταν ακόμη γινόντουσαν εργασίες βαψίματος.

HIGHSPEED-4-28-11-2015-01.jpg

----------


## Ergis

Οταν κάποτε κυριαρχούσε το άσπρο χρώμα στα πλοία μας...
Χρόνια πολλά!
hs4.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στην ακτή Τζελέπη στον Πειραιά. Κατά την γνώμη μου, μακράν οι ομορφότεροι συνδυασμοί χρωμάτων που ήταν ποτέ βαμμένα τα ταχύπλοα της HSW.

IMG_0008.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 04/01/2016_

----------


## Blitz-X

Αν και ελαφρώς... καρναβαλίστικο, μου αρέσει πολύ. Σε αντίθεση με το προηγούμενο over all "κάμπια green", που το θεωρώ το χειρότερο τους βάψιμο ever!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## LOS

Για μενα το πιο ωραίο χρώμα που είχαν ποτέ ήταν το κόκκινο της vodafone. Τα έκανε πιο "επιθετικά" και πιο γρήγορο... οι ferrari του Αιγαίου :Pride:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο άλλαξε πλευρά πρόσδεσης στην ακτή Τζελέπη για να βαφτεί στα νέα χρώματα και από δεξιά.

IMG_0007.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 22/01/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αφού όπως φαίνεται στο AIS έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό, τώρα βρίσκεται στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και τώρα βγαίνει ......μάλλον για δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αρχή δρομολογίων για το Highspeed 4 (φωτο, video)*

----------


## hayabusa

Με την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του για το 2016 ας δούμε και την πρώτη του άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά από drone  :Wink:

----------


## maria korre

Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, άφιξη στην Πάρο, από Πειραιά!

DSC04786.jpg DSC04789.jpg DSC04790.jpg DSC04796.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το γαλαζιο του ουρανου το μπλε της θαλασσας και η νεα φορεσια του ταχυπλοου  δημιουργουν μια Πανδαισια χρωματων!!! Ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες  Μαρια!!!_

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Για αρκετή ώρα πάνω απο 39 χτες στο δρομολόγιο του το 4αρι ! Μεχρι 39,4 βαρέσε το εργαλείο

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

> Για αρκετή ώρα πάνω απο 39 χτες στο δρομολόγιο του το 4αρι ! Μεχρι 39,4 βαρέσε το εργαλείο


και στο σημερινό δρομολόγιο 40,1 κόμβους

----------


## LOS

Σίγουρα θα έπεξε ρόλο η φορά του ανέμου καθώς και το άδειο γκαράζ. Όταν το γκαράζ γεμίζει δύσκολα ξεπερνάει τα 35. Τα πρώτα austal το είχαν αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Βασικά το 4αρι κ άλλες φορές έχει πίασει 40 (στο 90% της ισχύς του έχει 40,5 κόμβους). 
Να διευκρινίσω, ότι ειδικά την περίοδο που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Χανιά (πριν έρθει το high5) kαι σημειωτέον είχε φουλ γκαράζ και κόσμο σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση ) με ταξίδια πολλά στη γέφυρα του έβλεπα ότι ξεπερνούσε τους 37 κόμβους παρόλο το μεγάλο φορτίο  στο γκαράζ και τον πολύ κόσμο. (πρωτόκολλο)
Το θέμα με το γκαραζ το είχαν σαν μεγάλο πρόβλημα το 2 και το 3 αλλά στο 4 δεν είναι τόσο έντονο το φαινόμενο αυτό που να μην μπορεί να πάει πάνω από 35 αν είναι γεμάτο .

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video του εντυπωσιακού (ειδικά από αέρος) πλοίου κατρά την πρόσφατη αναχώρησή του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στις 28/5/2016




Καλημέρα σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εντυπωσιακες και οι ληψεις απο αερος που μας χαριζεις!!!_  :Encouragement:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εντυπωσιακά βίντεο σε πολλά θέματα και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## hayabusa

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αγαπητοί φίλοι  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για τους φιλους Highspeedαδες. Την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη εν πλω για Πειραια με περιπου 34 κομβους.

Highspeed_4_27_5_2016.JPG Highspeed_4_27_5_2016_2.JPG

----------


## maria korre

27-7-2016 Μια καλαίσθητη παρουσία!

DSC05189.jpg DSC05196.jpg DSC05198.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Βλάβη, λέει, στη μία από τις 4 μηχανές του. Έφυγε από Πάρο με μια ώρα καθυστέρηση και στο Σαρωνικό το είδα να ανεβαίνει για Πειραιά με 27 κόμβους..

----------


## threshtox

Double post...

Και σήμερα το πρωί με 25-26 πάει για Πάρο. Και στο πρόγραμμα έχει και απογευματινό (17:55) για Πάρο με επιστροφή στις 21:10..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Το απογευματινό του θα το κανει το 6 προσεγγίζοντας Πάρο κ μετά Σαντορίνη που ηταν προγραμματισμένο

----------


## threshtox

Πολλές βλάβες, πάντως, η HS τελευταία..

----------


## LOS

Πιθανότατα από τη Τετάρτη και μετά στις γνωστές υψηλές ταχύτητες το ταχύπλοο.

----------


## threshtox

..άντε να δούμε, γιατί ταξιδεύω την Παρασκευή.. :Wink New:

----------


## LOS

Έτοιμο το εργαλείο

----------


## manolisfissas

Ταχύτητες...........Highspeed έξω από το λιμάνι.!!!!!!!!!!

HIGHSPEED-4-30-8-2016-01.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 4 καταπλους στο λιμανι της Ναξου 26-8-2016

_DSCN0357ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από την άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά το απόγευμα της 3ης Αυγούστου 2016  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Highspeed 4 έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Highspeed 4 έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έκανε την συντήρηση του και με την βοήθεια του Christos XVII πηγαίνει για Πειραιά.

HIGHSPEED-4-83-17-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το νέο διαφημιστικό βίντεο για το Highspeed 4

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Highspeed 4 έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό στη ράδα του Πειραιά και αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ξεκίνησε με τα ενδοκυκλαδίτικα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.
Εδώ όταν πέρσι έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

HIGHSPEED-4-84-17-05-2017.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

30-04-18 Σήμερα το είδα στο πέραμα,στην προβλήτα 1.

----------


## threshtox

..με αβέβαιο μέλλον το καλύτερο -κατ'εμέ- ταχύπλοο των ελληνικών θαλασσών, μετά την εξαγορά της εταιρείας του..

----------


## pantelis2009

> 30-04-18 Σήμερα το είδα στο πέραμα,στην προβλήτα 1.


Ας δούμε το Highspeed 4 φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο μόλο Νο1 της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

HIGHSPEED-4-86-03-05-2018.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα στο Σαρωνικό. Μέχρι 39 χτύπησε..όχι άσχημα ε;

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να βλέπουν οι νέοι και να θυμούνται οι παλαιοί πως ήταν τα εισιτήρια του Highspeed 4 όταν αυτό ήταν στη Minoan Flying Dolphins, ημερομηνία έκδοσης 16/08/2000 και ημερομηνία ταξιδιού στην Πάρο 21/08/2000.

HIGHSPEED-4-87-16-08-2000.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Για να βλέπουν οι νέοι και να θυμούνται οι παλαιοί πως ήταν τα εισιτήρια του Highspeed 4 όταν αυτό ήταν στη Minoan Flying Dolphins, ημερομηνία έκδοσης 16/08/2000 και ημερομηνία ταξιδιού στην Πάρο 21/08/2000.
> 
> HIGHSPEED-4-87-16-08-2000.jpg


Σημερινή αξία 27-28€........
όσο και σήμερα δηλαδή :Unconscious:

----------


## maria korre

Χθεσινή άφιξη από Πειραιά στο λιμάνι της Νάξου.

IMG_2537.jpg IMG_2539.jpg

----------


## leo85

Απογευματινές αφίξεις στην Πάρο. 

Hidhspeed-4-23-08-2018-01-.jpg 

23-08-2018.

----------


## 2ND OFF

Σύμφωνα με το σαιτ ξεκινάει 30/5 πιο αργά από πότε αν δεν κάνω λάθος!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Highspeed 4 έφυγε από την Ακτή Τσελέπη και πήγε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί άραγε τέτοιες μέρες και το Highspeed 4 είναι δεμένο στο μόλο τις ΔΕΗ?????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί άραγε τέτοιες μέρες και το Highspeed 4 είναι δεμένο στο μόλο τις ΔΕΗ?????


Νομίζω είχε αντιρρήσεις ο Ηλιόπουλος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στον σημερινό πρωινό συννεφιασμένο ουρανό στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ βλέπουμε το *Highspeed 4* που πριν από λίγο πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την συντήρηση του και το* Νήσος Μύκονος* που πήγε για την συντήρηση του στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

HIGHSPEED-4-88-22-05-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στον σημερινό πρωινό συννεφιασμένο ουρανό


 Πολύ ποιητικά τα γράφεις! :Friendly Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Highspeed 4* φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

HIGHSPEED-4-90-26-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Highspeed 4* ​τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και πήγε στον Πειραιά στην Ακτή Τσελέπη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Amorgos66

...τι είν' αυτό πάλι...??
https://www.pronews.gr/travel/metafo...talaiporia?amp

----------


## leo85

Άφιξη του Highpeed 4 στον Πειραιά.

Highspeed-4-24-8-2019-01-.jpg Highspeed-4-24-8-2019-02-.jpg 

24-08-2019.

----------


## threshtox

Για να γκρινιάξουμε λίγο...

Το (αγαπημένο μου) ταχύπλοο φέτος έχει, όπως όλες τις τελευταίες χρονιές ένα, θεωρητικά, εύκολο δρομολόγιο. Τώρα, πώς στο καλό καταφέρνει σε κάθε ταξίδι να μαζεύει δύο και τρεις ώρες καθυστέρηση, το ξέρει η εταιρεία.

Καλή η οικονομία, κατανοητή η δύσκολη συγκυρία, αλλά και λίγος σεβασμός στον ταξιδιώτη δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν.
Πετάμε ένα μήνυμα "λόγω αυξημένης κίνησης", καθότι μόνο το εν λόγω πλοίο βρίσκει κίνηση στην Κατεχάκη που κινείται. Ας πουν όμως ότι πλέουν με 4 τουλάχιστον μίλια ανά ώρα, λιγότερο από το προγραμματισμένο και ας αλλάξουν τον πίνακα δρομολογίων. Δηλαδή τι να πει το Champion Jet που ανεβοκατεβαίνει δις την ημέρα το Δυτικό Αιγαίο;

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Highspeed 4 κάθε Τετάρτη θα προεκτείνει το δρομολόγιο της Παροναξίας προς Ικαρία και Φούρνους. Αναλυτικά:

Πειραιάς (09:00) - Πάρος (12:00 - 12:20) - Νάξος (12:55 - 13:15) - Άγιος Κήρυκος (15:15 - 15:30) - Φούρνοι (15:45)

Φούρνοι (16:00) - Άγιος Κήρυκος (16:20 - 16:35) - Νάξος (18:35 - 18:50) - Πάρος (19:25 - 19:40) - Πειραιάς (22:50)

Σίγουρα πρόκειται για ένα απ' τα καλύτερα, γρηγορότερα και πολυτελέστερα ταχύπλοα του Αιγαίου μ' ένα έξυπνο δρομολόγιο το οποίο θα συνδέει την Παροναξία με δύο όμορφους προορισμούς. Επί τω προκειμένω όμως, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φέρνει την επανάσταση στον συνολικό χρόνο ταξιδιού, πόσο μάλλον στις τιμές των εισιτηρίων. Μια μικρή σύγκριση θα μας πείσει: 

Πειραιάς - Άγιος Κήρυκος: 6 ώρες & 5' με το Blue Star Chios και 6 ώρες και 15' με το Highspeed 4 

Πειραιάς - Φούρνοι: 6 ώρες και 45' τόσο με το Blue Star Chios όσο και με το Highspeed 4.

Τιμές εισιτηρίων και για τους δύο προορισμούς: Ατομικό 85 ευρώ και Ι.Χ. 122,50 ευρώ (86 με Seasmiles) με Highspeed 4 και ατομικό 58,50 ευρώ και Ι.Χ. 122,50 ευρώ (86 με Seasmiles).

Επίσης, η Τετάρτη είναι μη βολική ημέρα, καθώς πλέον οι δύο αυτοί προορισμοί έχουν σύνδεση με Πειραιά 3 συνεχόμενες ημέρες (Τρίτη, Τετάρτη, Πέμπτη) και ο επισκέπτης θα πρέπει να περιμένει τόσες ημέρες μέχρι το επόμενο δρομολόγιο. Σίγουρα η περσινή δρομολόγηση του Hellenic Highspeed είχε πιο έξυπνα και εξυπηρετικά δρομολόγια, όμως κανένα δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την επανάσταση που έφερε το Corsica Express III στην γραμμή της ΙκαροΣαμίας. Καλό καλοκαίρι!

----------


## sylver23

Η Τετάρτη είναι βολική μέρα γιατί δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο από Εύδηλο , απλά έπρεπε να καλύπτεται από το Chios και όχι το Highspeed διαφορετικά θα έλεγα ότι η Τρίτη Πέμπτη δεν είναι βολική. 
Επανάσταση φυσικά δεν φέρνει . Τα οφέλη είναι η σύνδεση Παροναξίας με Ικαρία / Φούρνους , η κάλυψη του κενού της Τετάρτης που δεν έχει δρομολόγια καθόλου από Πειραιά η Ικαρία , η προσθήκη ενός γρήγορου αν και ακριβού δρομολογίου για τους Φούρνους και τέλος η ψευδαίσθηση κάποιων ταξιδιωτών ότι υπάρχει γρήγορο πλοίο για Ικαρία. 
Γενικά αρκετοί νομίζουν οτι η Ικαρία είναι πάρα πολλές ώρες και δεν με πιστεύουν όταν λέω ότι είναι 6 με 6.30 ώρες  (και κάποτε 5.15 με το απευθείας του Μύκονος )

Γενικά πάντως από την στιγμή που είναι μία μόνο εταιρία θα μπορούσε να έχει διαμορφώσει καλύτερα τα δρομολόγια με καλύτερους συνδυασμούς προς Δωδεκάνησα και Βόρειο Αιγαίο.

----------

